# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  ivy-ի, Գալաթեայի և Alphaone-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը. v2.0

## ivy

Հորեղբայրս ինձ շատ մտերիմ մարդ էր: Իմ մանկության ու պատանեկության ամենավառ հուշերն իր հետ էին կապված: 
Աժդահա էր Գևը, ինձ դնում էր ուսերին, տանում քաղաքով պտտացնելու: Իր փոքրիկ աղջիկն էի, իր տիկնիկը: Հոգ էր տանում իմ մասին, խնամում, ձեռքերի վրա պահում:
Ինքն ինձնով էր հպարտանում, ես՝ իրենով:
- Խելքի ծով է. հիմիկվանից է զգացվում,- ասում էր իմ մասին:
- Իմ հոպարի նմանը չկա,- պատմում էի բոլորին:
Ընտանիքներով էլ շատ կապված էինք: Հորս միակ եղբայրն էր, քույր էլ չունեին: Ամենամոտ հարազատներն էին: Թեև առանձին էինք ապրում, բայց անընդհատ միասին էինք, նույն կենցաղն էինք կիսում: Հորեղբորս երեխաներն ինձ հետ էին մեծանում. իմ ընկերներն էին, եղբայրները, իմ ընտանիքը:

Ապշելու բան է, թե ինչպես այդ մտերմությունը մի օր կտրուկ ընդհատվեց: Ու ես կորցրեցի հորեղբորս:
Ուրիշ ընտանիքներում լինում էին այդպիսի դեպքեր, բայց չէի կարող պատկերացնել, թե մեզ մոտ էլ նման բան կլիներ:
Հայրս ու Գևը կռվեցին: Սա այն վեճերից չէր, որ լինում ու անցնում է: Կռիվը պատերազմի վերածվեց, բոլոր սրբություններն ուրացան ու իրար հավետ հեռացրեցին մեկը մյուսի կյանքից: Ընտանիքներով, երեխաներով, ամբողջովին: 
Հիշում եմ, որ դրանից հետո ամիսներ շարունակ ամեն օր երազումս հորեղբորս էի տեսնում: Կարոտում էի գժի պես: Համ էլ ցավ էի ապրում, խռովում իրենից, որ ինձ թողեց, գնաց: Ինչ էլ լիներ, ես իր փոքրիկ աղջիկն էի, ինքն իմ Գև հոպարն էր: Ո՞նց կարող էր ինձ լքել: Ես ի՞նչ կապ ունեի իրենց կռիվների հետ: Դա չէի կարողանում հասկանալ, չէի կարողանում ներել: Բայց հետն էլ սիրում էի, խելքս գնում էր իր համար...
Հորս հետ իր մասին սկսած ամեն մի խոսակցություն նույն կոպիտ ավարտն էր ունենում, որ չհամարձակվեմ երբևէ որևէ կապ որոնել իր հետ, նա այլևս գոյություն չունի մեզ համար:

Արդեն ութ տարի էր անցել: Ես հասուն մարդ էի դարձել, իմ գլխի տերը: Հորեղբորս այդպես էլ չէի հանդիպել, միայն մի անգամ փողոցում պատահաբար իր տղաներին էի տեսել՝ հազիվ տեղը բերելով, բայց իրենք ինձ ընդհանրապես չէին ճանաչել ու կողքովս անցել գնացել էին:
Կարոտը դեռ սրտիս մեջ էր, իսկ գլխումս այնքան հարց կար: Թե ոնց կարող էր իմ հարազատը, իմ մտերիմն ինձնից այդպես հրաժարվել... 
Մեծ մարդ էի արդեն, հորս «չհամարձակվես»-ն ինձ այլևս չէր կարող հետ պահել: Եվ մի օր վեր կացա, գնացի դեռևս ծանոթ թաղամասը, բարձրացա հինգհարկանի տան երրորդ հարկն ու կանգնեցի դռան մոտ: Վրան հորեղբորս անուն-ազգանունն էր գրված, ինչպես տարիներ առաջ, միայն թե դուռը մի քիչ մաշվել էր, հնացել:
Ձեռքս տարա զանգին, ու սրտիս զարկերն արձագանքեցին ականջներիս մեջ: Փորձեցի ինձ հանգստացնել: Չմտածել, թե ինչ է լինելու մի քանի վայրկյանից: Ինչ լինում էր, լիներ: 
Ու կոճակը սեղմեցի:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), boooooooom (07.02.2013), Freeman (06.02.2013), Mephistopheles (08.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.02.2013), Արէա (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (06.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2013), Տրիբուն (09.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Միայն երրորդ զանգից հետո բացվեց դուռը: Հորեղբորս կինն էր, Լուսինեն: Մի պահ չհավատացի, թե որքան էր ծերացել: Աչքերում հարցականը միայն երկու վայրկյան տևեց: Փափուկ ներս քաշեց ինձ շեմից ու գրկեց: 
- Աղջիկս... աղջիկս...
Որոշել էի, որ լաց չեմ լինելու, բայց զգացի, որ չեմ կարողանում այրող արցունքներս պահել: Ոնց էի կարոտել Գև հոպարի տան հոտը... նախասրահի մաշված մանրահատակը, որի ճռճռացող փայտերը անգիր գիտեի: Խաղ էինք հորինել երեխաներով, թե ով կկարողանա քայլել այդ մասում՝ ամենաքիչը ճռճռացնելով: Գժի պես ցատկոտում էինք մի կետից մյուսը: 
Լուսինեն, ձեռքս բաց չթողնելով, տարավ ինձ հյուրասենյակ, նստեցրեց բազմոցին: 
Նայեցի դեմքին՝ չկարողանալով բառերն արտաբերել. կոկորդս սեղմված էր: Հասկացավ, առանց բառերի հասկացավ:
- Իր աշխատասենյակում է, - կիսաձայն ասաց:
Ոտքի կանգնեցի: Լուսինեն ձեռքս նորից բռնեց ու նայեց աչքերիս.
- Նստիր:
Ու պատմեց...
Երկու եղբայրների կռվից մի քանի օր առաջ Գևը մի երեկո շատ վատ էր զգացել և Լուսինեի երկար պնդումներից հետո մի կերպ համաձայնել էր շտապօգնություն կանչել, երբ բանը հասել էր ուշագնաց լինելու շեմին... Գև հոպարս այդպիսին էր... սարի պես առողջ ու հսկա, աշխարհի բոլոր բժիշկներին արհամարհում էր ու լուրջ չէր ընդունում: 
Շտապօնությունը տարել էր Գևին հիվանդանոց, որտեղ երկար ու տարբեր զննումներից հետո պարզվել էր, որ քաղցկեղ ունի... Գև հոպարս.... թոքերի քաղցկեղ...
- Բայց ախր հոպարը... - մի կերպ շշնջացի՝ զգալով, որ մատներս թմրում են, իսկ սիրտս էլ չի զարկում:
- Չէր ծխում, երբեք չէր ծխել, - Լուսինեն միտքս շարունակեց:  
Գևին առաջարկել էին քիմիոթերապիա անցնել ու հույսը դնել հրաշքի վրա: Չէին ասել՝ որքան կապրի: Հնարավոր չէր եղել ճշգրիտ բան ասել: Ասել էին՝ իրենից է կախված:
- Ո՞նց կարող էիք մեզ չասել,- բարձրացող ձայնս զսպեցի մի կերպ:
- Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց: 
Չհասկանալով լսածս՝ նայում էի դեմքին:
- Որ չտեսնեք իր տառապելը, հանգչելը: Ասում էր, որ իմ ու երեխաների տանջանքն իրեն հերիք է: Եղբորինն ու քոնը, մանավանդ քոնը, չի կարողանա տեսնել: 
Սառած նստած էի՝ անկարող հաշտվել լսածիս հետ: Հավատալ անգամ:
Գևի աշխատասենյակից հազի ձայն լսեցի, որն ինձ ստիպեց ողջ մարմնով փշաքաղվել: 
Վեր կացա ու թուլացած  ոտքերիս վրա մի կերպ հենվելով՝ քայլեցի դեպի աշխատասենյակի դուռը: 
Ձեռքս բռնակին դրած՝ սրտիս ստիպեցի հանգստանալ: Անհաջող: 
Դուռը բացեցի և մտա ներս:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2013), boooooooom (07.02.2013), ivy (07.02.2013), Mephistopheles (08.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.02.2013), Արէա (07.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (08.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2013), Տրիբուն (09.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Հորեղբայրս բարձրացրեց հոգնած աչքերն ու նայեց ինձ: Բացակա հայացքում ոչ սեր կար, ոչ կարոտ: Անորոշ տագնպով ետ-ետ գնացի, լացը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում էր կոկորդս՝ այդպես էլ դուրս չգալով համրացած շուրթերից, չժայթքելով առանց այդ էլ թաց աչքերից: Ամենն ակնթարթներ տևեց, հաջորդ վայրկյանին հորեղբորս աչքերում պսպղաց աղի խոնավությունն ու նա ուժասպառ ձեռքերը դեպ ինձ մեկնեց: 
- Հարազատս, զավակս, - հազիվ հասկացա կցկտուր բառերը…
Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում, հետո ինչ եղավ, չեմ հիշում ինչի մասին էինք մինչև ուշ գիշեր խոսում հորեղբորս հետ, միայն երկու աղոտ ուրվագիծ եմ հիշում իրար ամուր գրկած, կանգնած: Շա՜տ էի կարոտել Գևին:

Կեսգիշերը վաղուց անել էր, երբ տուն հասա, հորեղբորս տղան տուն ուղեկցեց, բայց ոչ մի գնով չհամաձայնեց բարձրանալ, ասես, մեր տուն մտնելը դարավոր տաբու լիներ: Չհամառեցի:

- Ո՞ւր էիր, - մայրիկի ձայնում միաժամանակ զայրույթ ու խուճապի հասնող տագնապ կար:
- Գևի մոտ, - միանգամից վրա բերեցի ես՝ չկարողանալով պահի տակ մի բան հորինել:

Մայրս օրորվեց ու ուշաթափ վար ընկավ: Իմ խեղդված ճչոցի վրա հասավ հայրս ու մի կերպ նրան ուշքի բերեցինք արդեն ննջարանում:

- Ինչո՞ւ էիր գնացել, քե՞զ ինչ ասաց, չհավատաս, նչ էլ ասած լինի, ստում է, - դեռ ուշքի չեկած արցունքների միջից ճչաց մայրս:
- Նստիր, աղջիկս, հիմա ես քեզ ամեն ինչ կբացատրեմ, - ասաց հայրս՝ ուժասպառ անկողնու եզրին նստելով:
Տարօրինակ ու տանգնապալի անորոշության զգացողություն առաջացավ մոտս:
- Մենք ձեր վեճի մասին մի բառ անգամ չենք խոսացել, - փորձեցի հանգստացնել ծնողներիս, բայց արդյունքում տագնապն ավելի էր նրանց մոտ խորանում: Մի կերպ հանգստացրեցի նրանց ու միայն այդ ժամանակ ասացի հորս Գևի հիվանդության մասին: Նրա մոտ կատաղության ալիք բարձրացավ, ինչ ասես չասաց նրա հասցեին գրեթե հայհոյելու աստիճան: Ապա գլուխն առավ ձեռքերի մեջ.
- Նա պարտավոր էր ասել, պարտավոր էր, ինչո՞ւ չի ասել...

Այդ օրը մինչև լուսաբաց խոսում էի հորս հետ: Հո՞րս, ոչ այդ մարդն իմ հայրը չէր: Ես ատում էի նրան, ատում էի ամբողջ աշխարհը: Խոսելուն համընթաց ինձ համար պարզ էր դառնում հորս ու հորեղբորս կռվի իրական պատճառները, հորեղբայրս, իմանալով, որ շուտով մեռնելու է, ցանկացել է ասել ինձ ճշմարտությունը, հայրս դեմ է եղել: Կային դեռ շատ բաներ, որ ի զորու չէի հասկանալ: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ընտանիքը իր երեխային ,,նվիրել,, ուրիշին: Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր ստացվել, որ իմ հարազատ հայրն իմ հորեղբայրն էր, իսկ Գևն իմ հայրը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր իմ հարազատ մայրն իր աղջկան օտար կնոջ տալ, ում ես այսօր մայրիկ եմ ասում: Հետո աստիճանաբար ձևավորվեց վրեժի գաղափարը: Գևը դեռ չգիտեր, որ ես իրենից շուտ եմ մեռնելու, ես գրեցի հրաժեշտի նամակը, կուլ տվեցի բոլոր հաբերն ու պառկեցի՝ սպասում էի: Հետո վեր կացա, վերցրեցի ռետինն ու իմ տառերից միայն անորոշ, գորշ հետք մնաց թղթին: Նորից պառկեցի: Նրանք երբեք չեն իմանա, թե ինչ էի ցանկանում նրանց ասել մեռնելուց առաջ…

Հ.Գ. Հիմնված է իրական փաստերի վրա, տարօրինակ զուգատիպությամբ նաև առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը: Իմ իրավաբանական պրակտիկայի ամենադաժան պատմություններից մեկը:

----------

Freeman (09.02.2013), Mephistopheles (09.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հ.Գ. Հիմնված է իրական փաստերի վրա, տարօրինակ զուգատիպությամբ նաև առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը: Իմ իրավաբանական պրակտիկայի ամենադաժան պատմություններից մեկը:


Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013), ivy (08.02.2013), Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.02.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ընդհանուր` պատմությունը ստացվել է, հատվածների միջև տարբերություն գրեթե չի զգացվում: Միմիանց հասկացել են հեղինակները:

----------


## Alphaone

> Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:


Ամբողջ գիշեր չէ, գիշերը տանն է զրուցում, Գևի հետ միայն մի քանի ժամ… հա, մեկ էլ, հիվանդությունն իրական դեպքում ուրիշ էր, բայց էլի մահացու...

----------


## ivy

Ալֆա ջան, իմ կարծիքով մինչև էս նախադասությունը հոյակապ էր.




> - Գևի մոտ, - միանգամից վրա բերեցի ես՝ չկարողանալով պահի տակ մի բան հորինել:


Դրանից հետո՝ ճիշտ հակառակը  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ամբողջ գիշեր չէ, գիշերը տանն է զրուցում, Գևի հետ միայն մի քանի ժամ… հա, մեկ էլ, հիվանդությունն իրական դեպքում ուրիշ էր, բայց էլի մահացու...


Տեկուզ մի քանի ժամ, և հետո 


> միայն երկու աղոտ ուրվագիծ եմ հիշում իրար ամուր գրկած, *կանգնած*


,

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվի ջան, ախր էդ ռեակցիան նրա համար էր տված, որ մայրը մտածում է, թե աղջիկն արդեն գիտի, որ ինքը նրա մայրը չի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ախր էդ ռեակցիան նրա համար էր տված, որ մայրը մտածում է, թե աղջիկն արդեն գիտի, որ ինքը նրա մայրը չի


Էդ մասից սկսած՝ սյուժեի զարգացումն ինձ համար անհաջող էր ու Գալաթեայի տված շարունակությանը հակասող...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Կանգնած ուրվագիծը նրա համար էր, որ հորեղբայրն աշխատասենյակում էր, իբր ուզել էի ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան ա սիրում, որ մեռնելով էլ լինի, կանգնում, գրկում ա, բայց տաղանդս չի հերիքել զգացողությունը փոխանցել  :Blush:

----------


## Alphaone

> Էդ մասից սկսած՝ սյուժեի զարգացումն ինձ համար անհաջող էր ու Գալաթեայի տված շարունակությանը հակասող...


Ճիշտ ա, պիտի մի նախադասությամբ գրեի, որ խեղճ կինը հարազատ աղջկան գրկած ստիպված սուտ էր խոսում: Իսկ վերջաբանն այդպիսին եմ ընտրել, քանի որ Հայաստանում, մանավանդ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին ահավոր շատ էին երեխային ուրիշին տալու դեպքերը: Լիքը նման մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, իսկ մի աղջիկ անգամ ինքնասպան եղավ դրա համար, երբ իմացավ ճշմարտությունը, համարյա լրիվ մեր համատեղի սցենարով:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.02.2013), Sambitbaba (08.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտ ա, պիտի մի նախադասությամբ գրեի, որ խեղճ կինը հարազատ աղջկան գրկած ստիպված սուտ էր խոսում: Իսկ վերջաբանն այդպիսին եմ ընտրել, քանի որ Հայաստանում, մանավանդ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին ահավոր շատ էին երեխային ուրիշին տալու դեպքերը: Լիքը նման մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, իսկ մի աղջիկ անգամ ինքնասպան եղավ դրա համար, երբ իմացավ ճշմարտությունը, համարյա լրիվ մեր համատեղի սցենարով:


Ալֆա ջան, Գալաթեան արդեն իսկ որոշակի զարգացում էր տվել սյուժեին, որը պետք էր դեռ պարզաբանել, մարսել, մինչև վերջ հասկանալ: Ինչքանով էր ճիշտ վերցնել դրան էլ մի ամբողջ կույտ ուրիշ բան խառնել, չգիտեմ...

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Այստեղ տաղանդի խնդիր չի, ինֆորմացիայի պակաս է ավելի շուտ և հետո հիվանդությունը երկրորդ հատվածում է ի հայտ գալիս: Համամիտ եմ Այվիի հետ, մոր ռեակցիան մի քիչ չափազանցված էր:

----------


## ivy

> Այստեղ տաղանդի խնդիր չի, ինֆորմացիայի պակաս է ավելի շուտ և հետո հիվանդությունը երկրորդ հատվածում է ի հայտ գալիս: *Համամիտ եմ Այվիի հետ, մոր ռեակցիան մի քիչ չափազանցված էր:*


Իմ ասածը մենակ մոր ռեակցիային չէր վերաբերվում, այլ էդ մասից սկսած ամբողջ վերջաբանին:

----------


## LisBeth

Ես մենակ այդ մասին եմ համամիտ: Մնացած մասը լրիվ իրավունք ուներ հանդես գալու որպես ավարտի տարբերակ:

----------


## Alphaone

Վերջաբան, տարբերակ 2  :Smile: 



> Հորեղբայրս բարձրացրեց հոգնած աչքերն ու նայեց ինձ: Բացակա հայացքում ոչ սեր կար, ոչ կարոտ: Անորոշ տագնպով ետ-ետ գնացի, լացը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում էր կոկորդս՝ այդպես էլ դուրս չգալով համրացած շուրթերից, չժայթքելով առանց այդ էլ թաց աչքերից: Ամենն ակնթարթներ տևեց, հաջորդ վայրկյանին հորեղբորս աչքերում պսպղաց աղի խոնավությունն ու նա ուժասպառ ձեռքերը դեպ ինձ մեկնեց: 
> - Հարազատս, զավակս, - հազիվ հասկացա կցկտուր բառերը…
> Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում, հետո ինչ եղավ, չեմ հիշում ինչի մասին էինք մինչև ուշ գիշեր խոսում հորեղբորս հետ, միայն երկու աղոտ ուրվագիծ եմ հիշում իրար ամուր գրկած, կանգնած: Շա՜տ էի կարոտել Գևին:
> 
> Կեսգիշերը վաղուց անել էր, երբ տուն հասա, հորեղբորս տղան տուն ուղեկցեց, բայց ոչ մի գնով չհամաձայնեց բարձրանալ, ասես, մեր տուն մտնելը դարավոր տաբու լիներ: Չհամառեցի:
> 
> - Ո՞ւր էիր, - մայրիկի ձայնում միաժամանակ զայրույթ ու խուճապի հասնող տագնապ կար:
> - Գևի մոտ, - միանգամից վրա բերեցի ես՝ չկարողանալով պահի տակ մի բան հորինել:


Հորս և հորեղբորս ձեռքսեղմումը կյանքումս պատահած ամենահուզիչ դեպքերից էր: Երեք տարի անց, երբ լուռ քայլում էի թաղման թափորի հետևից, կուլ տալով անդադար թափվող արտասուքները, Գևին հիշում էի հենց այդպես, եղբոր ձեռքն ամուր սեղմած, մի 10 տարվ ջահելացած, երջանիկ:

----------

Ingrid (09.02.2013), ivy (08.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

Շատ լավ գործ` պրոֆեսիոնալների մասնակցությամբ:
Այվիի մասին կարծում եմ ավելորդ ա խոսալը, տաղանդն ու բարիությունը իրար հետ մրցում են, թե ինչն ա ավելի շատ իրա մոտ:
Գալաթեային ֆորումային պատկերացումովս չեմ հավանում ու չեմ հասկանում, բայց որ տիրապետում ա գրչի արվեստին ու ունի սուր միտք` էդ միանշանակա:
Իսկ Ալֆաոնեն ակումբ ա եկել գրական մրցույթի շնորհիվ, էնպես որ իրա լավ գրելը պատահական չի:
Պարզ ա, որ վերջը բոլորին էլ հաճելի չէր, բայց կյանքը ստիպում ա մեզ, որ հավատանք ամեն ինչին և երբեք չզարմանանք:
Հաճելի էր գրագետ մտքերը կարդալը, շնորհակալություն:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:


Զոնքաչս, օրինակ, տանելով թոքերի քաղցկեղի երկու վիրահատություն, դրանից հետո ապրեց երեսուն տարուց ավել ու մահացավ լրիվ այլ հիվանդությունից: Ամբողջ գիշեր էլ կխոսեր թե ոչ՝ չգիտեմ, բայց մինչև կյանքի վերջին օրերը, առավոտից երեկո այսուայն կողմ էր վազվզում, չհաշված այն, որ վաղ գարնանից մինչև ուշ աշուն, քաղաքամերձ իր ամառանոցում առավոտից մինրև երեկո իր բաղ ու բոստանով էր զբաղված: 


Երեխեք ջան, շատ լավն էր, ապրե՛ք: 
Եվ շնորհակալություն Մեֆին էլ. երևի շա՜տ բարկացրեց ձեզ…
Եվ ամենաշատը երևի քեզ էր բարկացրել, Այվի ջան: Ի տարբերություն առաջին տարբերակի, այստեղ քո առաջարկած հնարավորություններն, իմ կարծիքով, անհամար էին:
Եվ եթե դա, Գալ ջան, նույնիսկ քիչ բարդացրեց քո գործը, բայց և այնպես չխանգարեց լավագույն ընտրությունը կատարել:
Բայց ձեզ երկուսիդ էլ երևի կախարդել էր Ալֆաոնեն իր այլմոլորակային ֆլյուիդներով, որպեսզի իր նախապես գրած վերջավորության հետ այդքան ներդաշնակորեն կապի ձերը…

Մի խոսքով, անսահման շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ!!!

Հ.Գ. Ձեր այս եռամիասնությունն աչքիս այնքան հաջող է ստացվում, որ հնարավոր է, նույնիսկ կարողանաք իրագործել հենց նոր կատակով ասած միտքս. սկսել պատմվածքը վերջից: Միգուցէ սկսեք մի երրորդ տարբերա՞կ… :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

ivy–ի սկիզբը շատ լավն էր՝ լիքը հետաքրքիր շարունակությունների հիմք, ու Գալաթեան, կարծում եմ, լավագույնս օգտագործել էր էդ հնարավորությունը։ Շատ–շատ լավն էր, ոչ միան գաղափարը, այլև շարադրանքը, էնքան իրական ու շոշափելի էր, սրտառուչ։ 

Alphaone–ի հատվածի հետ կապված մի կողմից կարծես համաձայն եմ ivy–ի հետ, որ Գալաթեան արդեն, այսպես ասած, հանգուցալուծումն առաջարկել էր, ու մի նոր շոկային բան մոգոնել չարժեր, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ որ մտածում ես, մի տեսակ էլ բան չէր մնում ասելու, եթե նոր բան չհորիներ։ Գալաթեայի հատվածն իրականում կարող էր վերջաբան էլ լինել, եթե մի քանի եզրափակիչ նախադասություն ավելացվեր։ Էնպես որ Ալֆայի գործը բարդ էր էդ առումով։ Իսկ իր հորինած նոր շոկն, իմ կարծիքով, շատ լավ ձուլվում էր նախորդ երկու մասերի հետ. հորեղբոր առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունքը աղջկա նկատմամբ, հետո՝ տարիներ անց հորեղբոր տուն գնալիս կնոջ, այսինքն՝ իսկական մոր պահվածքը, հերոսուհու՝ միակ երեխան լինելու հանգամանքը (թեև դա հատուկ նշված չէր, բայց գրվածից կարելի էր ենթադրել)։ Չգիտեմ, ես հակասություն չտեսա։ Ու չնայած հարազատ երեխային ուրիշին տալու տալու մասին պատմություններն ուղեղումս չեն տեղավորվում, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. էդպիսիք կան, ես ինքս էլ գիտեմ էդպիսի դեպքեր։ Գուցե առաջին հատվածում մի քիչ իսկական մոր վերաբերմունքի մասին որևէ ինֆորմացիայի բացակայությունն էր, որ մի քիչ թերի էր դարձնում էդ շարունակությունը։ Ինչևէ։ 
Հերոսուհու ինքնասպանությունը մի տեսակ դուրս չեկավ։ Ոչ միայն էն պատճառով, որ ողբերգական ավարտներ չեն սիրում. ուղղակի մի տեսակ արհեստական, անտեղի դրամատիկ թվաց, չգիտեմ։ Ի դեպ, շարադրանքն ընդհանուր լավ էր, բայց մանր–մունր թերություններ կային։ Հատկապես խոսակցություններն ինձ մի քիչ արհեստական թվացին։ Այլընտրանքային վերջաբանն էլ էր լավը, բայց շատ կարճ էր, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասել էի, համարյա բան չկար ավելացնելու նոր ուղղությամբ չտանելու դեպքում :Smile: ։

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), ivy (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013), Արէա (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:


Ես թոքի քաղցկեղով մարդ գիտեմ, ով լա~վ էլ զրուցում է գիշերները *երեք ամպուլա մորֆինի* ազդեցության տակ: Տաս տարուց ավելի է` այդ ախտորոշումը դրված է:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (09.02.2013), ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:


Ներկայացվածը ոչ թե բժշկական զեկուցում էր, այլ գեղարվեստական գործ ու բնական է, որ կարող է լինել որոշակի անճշտություն կապված չոր փաստերի հետ: 
Ես, անձամբ, մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ թոքերի քաղցկեղով ապրել է տասը տարուց ավելի: 
Ցանկացած հիվանդության դեպքում լինում են բացառություններ, LisBeth, անգամ քաղցկեղի պես ծանրագույն դեպքերում: 

Հիմա գործի մասին:
Այվիի սկիզբը շատ լավն էր: Շատ սիրեցի ու հուսով եմ, որ չեմ փչացրել:
Ալֆայի ավարտը... իրական դեպք էր, թե ոչ՝ մի տեսակ խառն էր ու ընդհանուր պալիտրան խախտող չափազանց մուգ գույներով... ինձ դուր չեկավ, բայց դա զուտ անձնական կարծիք ա, կներես Ալֆա ջան, նեղանալ չլինի:

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, Ալֆայի կիքսն էն էր, որ ուշադիր չէր եղել էս պարբերությանը: 


> Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, Ալֆայի կիքսն էն էր, որ ուշադիր չէր եղել էս պարբերությանը:


Ջան, Ալֆան երևի ավելի հաստատ կասի, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդ բացթողումը գիտակցաբար էր եղել:

----------


## ivy

Դե ինձ համար էլ էր էդ հատվածը ու էս հատվածը հակասող.




> Խոսելուն համընթաց ինձ համար պարզ էր դառնում հորս ու հորեղբորս կռվի իրական պատճառները, հորեղբայրս, իմանալով, որ շուտով մեռնելու է, ցանկացել է ասել ինձ ճշմարտությունը, հայրս դեմ է եղել:


Բայց հիմա նորից կարդացի ու ինձ համար նոր բան հայտնաբերեցի: 
«Ճշմարտություն» ասելով՝ Ալֆան ոչ թե «հիվանդությունը» նկատի ուներ (հիվանդությունը դեռ մնում էր գաղտնի), այլ «իրական ծնողների հարցը»: Գևն, իմանալով, որ մեռնում է, ուզում էր աղջկան ասել, թե ովքեր էին իր իրական ծնողները, իսկ եղբայրը դեմ էր, ու նա էլ դեռ հիվանդության մասին բան չգիտեր:
Էդ առումով, մի քիչ ոնց որ թե տեղն է ընկնում, թեև էլի շատ խառը պատմություն է:

----------


## Dayana

> Ջան, Ալֆան երևի ավելի հաստատ կասի, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդ բացթողումը գիտակցաբար էր եղել:


Եթե մի հեղինակ գարած լիներ, այսինքն նույն ձեռագրով, դա չէր էլ երևա, ինձ թվում ա, այսինքն կլիներ գիտակցաբար բացթողում, իսկ երբ ձեռագրերի տարբերություն կա, ինչքան էլ դուք լավ եք գրել ու նման էր, բայց ստեղծագործությունն էլ բավականին կարճ ա, էդ բացթողումը երևաց նույնիսկ իմ պես վատ կարդացողին, ով ոչինչ չի տեսնում:

Հ.Գ. Կներեք էլի, նախադասություններս հայերենի նման չեն: Զգում ոմ, որ սխալ նախդիրներ եմ կիրառում, մեկ էլ և, ու, բայց, կամ տեղադրելիս սխալ եմ տեղադրում  :Sad:

----------

Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Զոնքաչս, օրինակ, տանելով թոքերի քաղցկեղի երկու վիրահատություն, դրանից հետո ապրեց երեսուն տարուց ավել ու մահացավ լրիվ այլ հիվանդությունից: Ամբողջ գիշեր էլ կխոսեր թե ոչ՝ չգիտեմ, բայց մինչև կյանքի վերջին օրերը, առավոտից երեկո այսուայն կողմ էր վազվզում, չհաշված այն, որ վաղ գարնանից մինչև ուշ աշուն, քաղաքամերձ իր ամառանոցում առավոտից մինրև երեկո իր բաղ ու բոստանով էր զբաղված:


Շատ պոզիտիվ պատմություն է:



> Ներկայացվածը ոչ թե բժշկական զեկուցում էր, այլ գեղարվեստական գործ ու բնական է, որ կարող է լինել որոշակի անճշտություն կապված չոր փաստերի հետ: 
> Ես, անձամբ, մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ թոքերի քաղցկեղով ապրել է տասը տարուց ավելի: 
> Ցանկացած հիվանդության դեպքում լինում են բացառություններ, LisBeth, անգամ քաղցկեղի պես ծանրագույն դեպքերում:


Իմ ասածը վերաբերվում է այն դեպքին, եթե պատմության մեջ շեշտը արվում է իրողության վրա: Ինչ վերաբերվում է բացառություններին, անկասկած դրանք լինում են, բայց հավանականությունն էլ սահմաններ ունի:



> Ես թոքի քաղցկեղով մարդ գիտեմ, ով լա~վ էլ զրուցում է գիշերները երեք ամպուլա մորֆինի ազդեցության տակ: Տաս տարուց ավելի է` այդ ախտորոշումը դրված է:


Հա, իհարկե կզրուցի ամբողջ գիշեր, եթե պերեդոզ չլինի: Ես սա դասում եմ պոզիտիվ պատմությունների շարքին  :Smile: 


Ես պատմության դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, շարադրանքի, տեխնիկայի և այլնի հետ կապված ոչ մի բան չեմ կարող ասել, դա ընդամենը դիտողություն էր:

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, Ալֆայի կիքսն էն էր, որ ուշադիր չէր եղել էս պարբերությանը:


Դայանա ջան, ուշադիր եղել էի, ուղղակի մի առանձն նախադասությամբ վերջում պիտի գրեի, որ անգամ մայրն է խաբում, այն էլ տապեցի ու կիքսն էն էր, որ այդ նախադասությունը չգրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ներկայացվածը ոչ թե բժշկական զեկուցում էր, այլ գեղարվեստական գործ ու բնական է, որ կարող է լինել որոշակի անճշտություն կապված չոր փաստերի հետ: 
> Ես, անձամբ, մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ թոքերի քաղցկեղով ապրել է տասը տարուց ավելի: 
> Ցանկացած հիվանդության դեպքում լինում են բացառություններ, LisBeth, անգամ քաղցկեղի պես ծանրագույն դեպքերում: 
> 
> Հիմա գործի մասին:
> Այվիի սկիզբը շատ լավն էր: Շատ սիրեցի ու հուսով եմ, որ չեմ փչացրել:
> Ալֆայի ավարտը... իրական դեպք էր, թե ոչ՝ մի տեսակ խառն էր ու ընդհանուր պալիտրան խախտող չափազանց մուգ գույներով... ինձ դուր չեկավ, բայց դա զուտ անձնական կարծիք ա, կներես Ալֆա ջան, նեղանալ չլինի:


Գալ ջան, չեմ նեղանում, էս պատմության հերոսուհուն ես անձամբ ճանաչել եմ, անձամբ եմ ինքնասպանության դրդելու գործի նյութերն ուսումնասիրել, եղել եմ առաջիններից, ով կրիմինալիստների կողմից տառերի դաջված տեղերով մի կերպ տեքստը վերականգնելուց հետո կարդացել է նամակի բովանդակությունը, էնտեղ անպատասխան սիրո հատված էլ կար, իրական դեպքում աղջիկն իր հոր հետ կռված հորեղբոր մոտ գնացել էր հենց էդ պատճառով, բայց չուզեցի սերիալային սենտիմենտալություն խառնել գործին, նման վերջաբան ընտրեցի, քանի որ այդ պատմությունը շատ ծանր ու մնայուն նստվածք էր թողել: Իրական դեպքում աղջիկը 18 էլ չկար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կներք, բայց նախորդի սկզբին պտի մի թեթև անդրադառնամ… նախորդ սկիզբն ավելի բարդոտ ու առջարկող էր… ավելի ինտելեկտուալ ու ռեալ էր քան երկրորդ անգամվանը… ուղղակի համապատասխան չէր հատկապես Ալֆային… իհարկե ճիշտ արվեց որ նորը գրվեց՝ էդտեղ ես սխալվել եմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Առաջին մասն ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, դուր չեկավ… շատ գծային պարզապրիմիտիվ հյուսվածք ուներ… հերթով շարադրելով գալիս ա Այվին, մի հատ կոնֆլիկտ էն էլ կասկածելի ու վերջում աղջկա մատը դնում ա դռան զանգին ու… հաջորդն արդեն փախնելու տեղ չունի… հստակ ա որ ամբողջ պատմությունը պտի գնա երկու եղբայրների կոնֆլիկտի շուրջ, ընդ որում կոնֆլիկտը շատ կտրուկ ու անսպասելի ա… մի քիչ ընդունելի չի… տենց բան ոչ միայն չի լինում այլև հետաքրքիր չի… ինչ որ ձևով Այվին պտի էդ կոնֆլիկտին տար պրոցեսի բնույթ ոչ թե դեպքի… այսինքն պտի թեկուզ ակնարկեր որ կոնֆլիկտը սկսում ա, զարգանում ա, հասնում ա կուլմինացիային և հետևանքները… շատ տապոռային ա… 

Երկրորդ մասում արդեն Գալաթեան փախնելու տեղ չուներ բացի տուն մտնելուց… Բայց կոնֆլիկտը մնաց իրա տապոռային բնթույթի մեջ… 




> - Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց:


վարյանտ չկա… տենց բան չի լինում… ու անգամ հանուն գրականության չարժե տենց բան անել… 

Կոնֆլիկտը էս վարժության մեխն ա, հենման կետը ու բոլոր ապրումներն ու նկարագրությունները լծորդ են կոնֆլիկտի… իմ կարծիքով եթե կոնֆլիկտը թույլ ա կառուցված, մնացածը շինծու ա դուրս գալիս… կոնկրետ էս վարժության մեջ… լարկասը, ողնաշարը, գրիդը չկա որի շուրջ հնարավոր լինի ծավալվել… 

Գալաթեան քաղծկեղը որպես կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուր ա ընտրել, բայց հետևանքների մեջ չի խորացել… ռադ ա արել գլխից… մինչդեռ հիանալի կոնֆլիկտ կարելի էր կառուցել դրա վրա… բայց ասեմ որ էս անգամ ես Գալաթեայի մոտ տեսա իրա ընդունված գծից շեղվելու տենդենց… իմ համար սա լավ ա… մարդը իվոլվ ա լինում… 

Ալֆայինը լիքը գաղափարներ կար ու մի քիչ էլ ավելի շատ քան պետք էր… վերջը համը հանել ա, բայց պտի գովամ… էն երեխային եղբորը տալու գաղափարն աբելի կոնֆլիկտային էր քան քաղծկեղը… իսկ ինչի՞ Ալֆան էդ կոնֆլիկտը առաջ քաշեց… որովհետև երկրորդ մասում կոնֆլիկտ իրեն սպառել էր… իրան մնացել էր մենակ էմոցիաների հատ աշխատել, մեկ էլ էն "սուտի" պատճառը որի համար Գևը կռվել էր ախպոր հետ… չգիտեմ ինքը բնազդաբար ա դա արել թե գիտակցված, բայց համենայն դեպս իրա հատվածն ավելի շատ կոնտրովերսիա ա ստեղծել քան նախորդները…  իհարկե չի ստացվել, բայց կան կոմպոնենտներ որոնց հետ կարաս աշխատես… 

Հոպարը կարար մեռած էլ լիներ, դրանից բան չէր փոխվի… պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան անցյալի վրա ա հիմնված, անցյալն ա վերակառուցվում, որը մի քիչ անճաշակ ա արվել ու դա եկել ա ամենասկզբից երբ կոնֆլիկտը կացնահար բնույթ ա որդեգրել… բայց դա չէր նշանակում որ մնացածներն էլ նույն ձևով պտի շարունակեին…

----------


## ivy

Ուֆ Մեֆ, իսկականից արդեն «ուֆ»  :Angry2:  
 :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուֆ Մեֆ, իսկականից արդեն «ուֆ»


Այվ, էն Տաքսի Տաքսիի Նունուֆարի ուֆ-ից չէ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), ivy (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ինքը ինչքան շատ ա քլնգում, ես էնքան ավելի շատ եմ ուզում գրել՝ մինչև նա մի օր ասի՝ լավ էր, թեև հստակ հասկանում եմ, որ էդ երազանքը երազաքն էլ մնալու ա, այ տենց անհույս ստեղծագործական վիճակներ  :Cray: 
Փրկե՜ք ինձ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հակադարձեք ժող… շատ հմարավոր ա որ սխալ բաներ եմ ասում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ինքը ինչքան շատ ա քլնգում, ես էնքան ավելի շատ եմ ուզում գրել՝ մինչև նա մի օր ասի՝ լավ էր, թեև հստակ հասկանում եմ, որ էդ երազանքը երազաքն էլ մնալու ա, այ տենց անհույս ստեղծագործական վիճակներ 
> Փրկե՜ք ինձ


Չի բացառվում, որ մի օր ասի: 
Բայց դե էդ էլ մի բան չի, հետո էլ ձգտելու բան չի մնա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), ivy (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հակադարձեք ժող… շատ հմարավոր ա որ սխալ բաներ եմ ասում…


Չէ, տառապել եմ ուզում  :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Չի բացառվում, որ մի օր ասի: 
> Բայց դե էդ էլ մի բան չի, հետո էլ ձգտելու բան չի մնա


Կյանքը կկորցնի իմաստը  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Փաստորեն էն անցյալ անգամվա անկապ սկիզբն ինքն ավելի էր հավանել, քան թե էս մեկը...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաստորեն էն անցյալ անգամվա անկապ սկիզբն ինքն ավելի էր հավանել, քան թե էս մեկը...


Այվ, անկապ չէր...ուղղակի հիմա ի վիճակի չեմ լրջորեն դրան անդրադառնալ: 
Հեսա լրջանամ, կգրեմ   :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

Վերջին տարբերակը դուրս չեկավ: Առաջին հերթին, ոճային առումով, Ալֆան լավ շեղվել էր առաջին երկու տարբերակներից: Հոպարը մի տեսակ թույլ ու փոքրոգի էր դուրս եկել, որ  մաքուր և գեղեցիկ զղացմունքները  իր եղբոր աղջկա հանդեպ, պայմանավորված էր միայն նրանով, որ նա իր աղջիկն էր: Ղժղժան մայրը, դրամատիկ հայրը, մի տեսակ սերիալա-կենցաղային բացահայտումը, բոլորովին լավ տպավորություն չթողեց: Ես սպասում էի ավելի զարգացրած խոսակցություն հորեղբոր և աղջկա միջև, բայց այս մասը հենց սկզբից սպանեց գործը. 

_"Հորեղբայրս բարձրացրեց հոգնած աչքերն ու նայեց ինձ: Բացակա հայացքում ոչ սեր կար, ոչ կարոտ: Անորոշ տագնպով ետ-ետ գնացի, լացը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում էր կոկորդս՝ այդպես էլ դուրս չգալով համրացած շուրթերից, չժայթքելով առանց այդ էլ թաց աչքերից: Ամենն ակնթարթներ տևեց, հաջորդ վայրկյանին հորեղբորս աչքերում պսպղաց աղի խոնավությունն ու նա ուժասպառ ձեռքերը դեպ ինձ մեկնեց: 
- Հարազատս, զավակս, - հազիվ հասկացա կցկտուր բառերը…
Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում, հետո ինչ եղավ, չեմ հիշում ինչի մասին էինք մինչև ուշ գիշեր խոսում հորեղբորս հետ, միայն երկու աղոտ ուրվագիծ եմ հիշում իրար ամուր գրկած, կանգնած: Շա՜տ էի կարոտել Գևին":_

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն էն անցյալ անգամվա անկապ սկիզբն ինքն ավելի էր հավանել, քան թե էս մեկը...


Շաքե (կին), քարասուն տարեկան (փոփոխություն), թոփալ Ղազար (էնքան էլ չէ)… բարդ խնդիրներ ու ավելի շատ հնարավորություններ…

----------


## ivy

> Առաջին մասն ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, դուր չեկավ… շատ գծային պարզապրիմիտիվ հյուսվածք ուներ… հերթով շարադրելով գալիս ա Այվին, մի հատ կոնֆլիկտ էն էլ կասկածելի ու վերջում աղջկա մատը դնում ա դռան զանգին ու… հաջորդն արդեն փախնելու տեղ չունի… հստակ ա որ ամբողջ պատմությունը պտի գնա երկու եղբայրների կոնֆլիկտի շուրջ, ընդ որում կոնֆլիկտը շատ կտրուկ ու անսպասելի ա… մի քիչ ընդունելի չի… տենց բան ոչ միայն չի լինում այլև հետաքրքիր չի… ինչ որ ձևով Այվին պտի էդ կոնֆլիկտին տար պրոցեսի բնույթ ոչ թե դեպքի… այսինքն պտի թեկուզ ակնարկեր որ կոնֆլիկտը սկսում ա, զարգանում ա, հասնում ա կուլմինացիային և հետևանքները… շատ տապոռային ա… 
> Երկրորդ մասում արդեն Գալաթեան փախնելու տեղ չուներ


Բայց դե որ սթափ նայես, տենց էլ կա...

Լավ, գնամ գործերիս: 
Ու մտածեմ, թե մյուս անգամ ինչ եմ գրելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջին տարբերակը դուրս չեկավ: Առաջին հերթին, ոճային առումով, Ալֆան լավ շեղվել էր առաջին երկու տարբերակներից: Հոպարը մի տեսակ թույլ ու փոքրոգի էր դուրս եկել, որ  մաքուր և գեղեցիկ զղացմունքները  իր եղբոր աղջկա հանդեպ, պայմանավորված էր միայն նրանով, որ նա իր աղջիկն էր: Ղժղժան մայրը, դրամատիկ հայրը, մի տեսակ սերիալա-կենցաղային բացահայտումը, բոլորովին լավ տպավորություն չթողեց: Ես սպասում էի ավելի զարգացրած խոսակցություն հորեղբոր և աղջկա միջև, բայց այս մասը հենց սկզբից սպանեց գործը. 
> 
> _"Հորեղբայրս բարձրացրեց հոգնած աչքերն ու նայեց ինձ: Բացակա հայացքում ոչ սեր կար, ոչ կարոտ: Անորոշ տագնպով ետ-ետ գնացի, լացը ցավեցնելու չափ սեղմում էր կոկորդս՝ այդպես էլ դուրս չգալով համրացած շուրթերից, չժայթքելով առանց այդ էլ թաց աչքերից: Ամենն ակնթարթներ տևեց, հաջորդ վայրկյանին հորեղբորս աչքերում պսպղաց աղի խոնավությունն ու նա ուժասպառ ձեռքերը դեպ ինձ մեկնեց: 
> - Հարազատս, զավակս, - հազիվ հասկացա կցկտուր բառերը…
> Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում, հետո ինչ եղավ, չեմ հիշում ինչի մասին էինք մինչև ուշ գիշեր խոսում հորեղբորս հետ, միայն երկու աղոտ ուրվագիծ եմ հիշում իրար ամուր գրկած, կանգնած: Շա՜տ էի կարոտել Գևին":_


Դավ, երբ որ կոնֆլիկտը, որը պատմվածքի մեխն ա, զարգացած չի, այսինքն հստակ կառուցվածք ու տրամաբանություն չունի, բոլոր դիալոգները դատարկ են լինելու… 

Կարա՞աս ասես էս պատմվածքի կոնֆլիկտը որն էր… մեկը կարա՞ ասի… իսկ կոնֆլիկտը էս պատմվածքում շատ էական ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեր սարսափազդու քննադատը չի ուզում հասկանալ մի բան՝ կապված նախորդ սկզբի հետ:
Նախորդը ոչ թե անկապ էր, Այվ, այլ չափից դուրս անձնական էր: իմ ընկալմամբ: Մի գործի սկիզբ էր, որում կա բանալի, բայց դրանից օգտվելու գործը ստեղծողի պրիվիլեգիան ա: Հաջորդողը, որքան ուզում ա խորանա, մտնի մտքի մեջ, փորձի կորիզը գտնի, որի շուրջը կարելի ա միսը հավաքել՝ մեկ ա չի կարողանալու, որովհետև գործի յուրաքանչյուր նախադասությունը փակ տարածք ա:  Հեղինակի կողմից փակած: Ու ինքն իրավունք ունեցել ա փակելու, որովհետև դա գրելուց չի իմացել, որ կարող ա ուրիշ մարդ շարունակի: Դա եղել ա իրենը: Մարդը իր հետևից մեխելով գնացել ա: Ես պետք ա փորձեի մեկ-մեկ բացել էդ մեխերը: 
Գուցե եթե իսկապես վիզ դնեի՝ կարողանայի, բան չէմ ասում: 
Բայց կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում չուզեցա:

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_էն երեխային եղբորը տալու գաղափարն աբելի կոնֆլիկտային էր քան քաղծկեղը… իսկ ինչի՞ Ալֆան էդ կոնֆլիկտը առաջ քաշեց… որովհետև երկրորդ մասում կոնֆլիկտ իրեն սպառել էր… իրան մնացել էր մենակ էմոցիաների հատ աշխատել, մեկ էլ էն "սուտի" պատճառը որի համար Գևը կռվել էր ախպոր հետ… չգիտեմ ինքը բնազդաբար ա դա արել թե գիտակցված, բայց համենայն դեպս իրա հատվածն ավելի շատ կոնտրովերսիա ա ստեղծել քան նախորդները… իհարկե չի ստացվել, բայց կան կոմպոնենտներ որոնց հետ կարաս աշխատես…_ 

Կոնֆլիկտային էր ո՞ր, թե՞ ծեծված մի բան:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հակադարձեք ժող… շատ հմարավոր ա որ սխալ բաներ եմ ասում…


Բյուրը սադրանքների առնչությամբ բայց ի՜նչ ճիշտ էր  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց դե որ սթափ նայես, տենց էլ կա...
> 
> Լավ, գնամ գործերիս: 
> Ու մտածեմ, թե մյուս անգամ ինչ եմ գրելու


Ինչի՞ն սթափ նայեմ Այվի ջան… մատը եթե զամգին չլիներ կարար, անգամ էս տեսքով, ավելի շատ զարգանալու հմարավորություններ ունենար…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, երբ որ կոնֆլիկտը, որը պատմվածքի մեխն ա, զարգացած չի, այսինքն հստակ կառուցվածք ու տրամաբանություն չունի, բոլոր դիալոգները դատարկ են լինելու… 
> 
> Կարա՞աս ասես էս պատմվածքի կոնֆլիկտը որն էր… մեկը կարա՞ ասի… իսկ կոնֆլիկտը էս պատմվածքում շատ էական ա…



Եթե առաջնորդվենք միայն Այվիի գործով, ապա կոնֆլիկտը երկրորդական ա: Ես էդ գործը կարդալուց չէի մտածում եղբայրների կոնֆլիկտի մասին, այլ հորեղբոր և աղջկա հարաբերությունների մասին:

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *Ինչի՞ն սթափ նայեմ Այվի ջան*… մատը եթե զամգին չլիներ կարար, անգամ էս տեսքով, ավելի շատ զարգանալու հմարավորություններ ունենար…


Ես ինքս ինձ էի ասում՝ մարդ եթե սթափ նայի, ասածներդ ճիշտ են:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _էն երեխային եղբորը տալու գաղափարն աբելի կոնֆլիկտային էր քան քաղծկեղը… իսկ ինչի՞ Ալֆան էդ կոնֆլիկտը առաջ քաշեց… որովհետև երկրորդ մասում կոնֆլիկտ իրեն սպառել էր… իրան մնացել էր մենակ էմոցիաների հատ աշխատել, մեկ էլ էն "սուտի" պատճառը որի համար Գևը կռվել էր ախպոր հետ… չգիտեմ ինքը բնազդաբար ա դա արել թե գիտակցված, բայց համենայն դեպս իրա հատվածն ավելի շատ կոնտրովերսիա ա ստեղծել քան նախորդները… իհարկե չի ստացվել, բայց կան կոմպոնենտներ որոնց հետ կարաս աշխատես…_ 
> 
> Կոնֆլիկտային էր ո՞ր, թե՞ ծեծված մի բան:


Գալաթեայի առաջարկած կոնֆլիկտը փակ ցիկլ ա, Դավ ջան, այսինքն հիվանդությունից դրանից բխող քայլը պարզունակացված ու անբնական ա… փակած ա՝ որոշում ա ոչ ոքին չասի որ չտանջվեն… հիվանդությունից բխող քայլերը լրիվ ուրիշ են, ավելի կոմպլեքս ու երբեմն նույնիսկ անսպասելի, բայց որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ… Ես ուրիշ կոմպոնենտներ հաշվի կառնեի եթե հիվանդությունը լիներ կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուրը…

Ալֆայինն էլ էր հնարավոր ու հավանական կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուր ու զարգանալու ահագին տեղ ուներ… ինքը լավ չէր արել, բայց պոտենցիալ կար… ուշացած էր, բայց դե ինքը ֆիզիկապես հնարավորություն չուներ դա ավելի վաղ առաջ քաշելու… 

Ըստ էության իրան բան չէր մնացել անելու քան էմոցիոնալ նկարագրություններ անել… կոնֆլիկտն արդեն հանգուցալուծված էր՝ սուտի պատճառով կռիվ ա արել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե առաջնորդվենք միայն Այվիի գործով, ապա կոնֆլիկտը երկրորդական ա: Ես էդ գործը կարդալուց չէի մտածում եղբայրների կոնֆլիկտի մասին, այլ հորեղբոր և աղջկա հարաբերությունների մասին:


Դավ, առանց կոնֆլիկտի էդ հարաբերություններն անբովանդակ են… առաջին հարցը որ մեջտեղ ա գալիս դա էն ա որ "հոպար, դու ինչի՞ թողեցիր ու գնացիր՝ հեռացար ինձանից… ի՞նչն էր ավելի կարևոր որ ինձ "զոհեցի" դրա համար… չեմ մեղադրում ուզում եմ իմանալ" … մինչև էս խնդիրը չպարզվի հարաբերություններ լինել չեն կարող… սկիզբը տենց առաջարկ ա անում, նույնիսկ ստիպում ա էդ արահետով գնալ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ինքս ինձ էի ասում՝ մարդ եթե սթափ նայի, ասածներդ ճիշտ են:


Կներես Այվի ջան…

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, ուշադիր եղել էի, ուղղակի մի առանձն նախադասությամբ վերջում պիտի գրեի, որ անգամ մայրն է խաբում, այն էլ տապեցի ու կիքսն էն էր, որ այդ նախադասությունը չգրեցի


Հա, էդ ուրիշ լույս ա տալիս: 

Իրականում ես հավանել եմ ձեր գրածը ՝ անկախ նրանից ինչի մասին էր գրած, երեքդ էլ լավ եք գրում, ու շատ սիրուն էինք իրար կպցրել, ձեռագրերի նմանություն կար: Օրինակ դու գրել էիր Գալի պես, իակ Գալը ՝ Այվիի, անցումն ահագին լավ էր ստացվել մի հեղինակից մյուսին, ուղղակի ես էլ եմ պատրաստվում մասնակցել էս «խաղին», դրա համար կարդում եմ, կիքսեր եմ բռնում, ես հետո «ԻԲՐ» ես դրանք շրջանցեմ: Բայց հենց գրեմ, եկեք մի լավ քլնգեք (sun), ինձ էդ շատ պետք ա:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Գալաթեայի առաջարկած կոնֆլիկտը փակ ցիկլ ա, Դավ ջան, այսինքն հիվանդությունից դրանից բխող քայլը պարզունակացված ու անբնական ա… փակած ա՝ որոշում ա ոչ ոքին չասի որ չտանջվեն… հիվանդությունից բխող քայլերը լրիվ ուրիշ են, ավելի կոմպլեքս ու երբեմն նույնիսկ անսպասելի, բայց որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ… Ես ուրիշ կոմպոնենտներ հաշվի կառնեի եթե հիվանդությունը լիներ կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուրը…
> 
> Ալֆայինն էլ էր հնարավոր ու հավանական կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուր ու զարգանալու ահագին տեղ ուներ… ինքը լավ չէր արել, բայց պոտենցիալ կար… ուշացած էր, բայց դե ինքը ֆիզիկապես հնարավորություն չուներ դա ավելի վաղ առաջ քաշելու… 
> 
> Ըստ էության իրան բան չէր մնացել անելու քան էմոցիոնալ նկարագրություններ անել… կոնֆլիկտն արդեն հանգուցալուծված էր՝ սուտի պատճառով կռիվ ա արել…




Բայց ինչու՞ ա անբնական: Չէր ուզում թույլ երևալ և երեխային տանջել: ՈՒզում էր այլ կերպ հիշվել աղջկա մոտ: Ժիշտն ասած, քաղցկեղի տարբերակը հրապուրիչ չէր այդքան, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական էր, քան եղբորը երեխա նվիրելը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ինչու՞ ա անբնական: Չեր ուզում թույլ երևալ և երեխային տանջել: ՈՒզում էր այլ կերպ հիշվել աղջկա մոտ: Ժիշտն ասած, քաղցկեղի տարբերակը հրապուրիչ չէր այդքան, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական էր, քան եղբորը երեխա նվիրելը:


շատ պարզ… նման դեպքում, մարդն ուրիշ կերպ ա վարվում… իրա սըրվայվալ ինստինկտը դա չի թելադրի… դա մի հարվածով լուծելու խնդիր չի… էդ խնդրի լուծումը պրոցեսային ա… շատ ավելի բարդ ա քան առաջին հայացքից թվում ա…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա, էդ ուրիշ լույս ա տալիս: 
> 
> Իրականում ես հավանել եմ ձեր գրածը ՝ անկախ նրանից ինչի մասին էր գրած, երեքդ էլ լավ եք գրում, ու շատ սիրուն էինք իրար կպցրել, *ձեռագրերի նմանություն կար: Օրինակ դու գրել էիր Գալի պես,* իակ Գալը ՝ Այվիի, անցումն ահագին լավ էր ստացվել մի հեղինակից մյուսին, ուղղակի ես էլ եմ պատրաստվում մասնակցել էս «խաղին», դրա համար կարդում եմ, կիքսեր եմ բռնում, ես հետո «ԻԲՐ» ես դրանք շրջանցեմ: Բայց հենց գրեմ, եկեք մի լավ քլնգեք (sun), ինձ էդ շատ պետք ա:



Գալը Ալֆայի գործի առաջին պարագրաֆի նման չի գրում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դավ, մարդը սըրվայվըլ ինստինկտների մասնագետ ա, ինչի՞ ես վիճում:
Ու գիտի՝ բոլոր մարդիկ բոլոր դեպքերում ոնց կվարվեին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> շատ պարզ… նման դեպքում, մարդն ուրիշ կերպ ա վարվում… իրա սըրվայվալ ինստինկտը դա չի թելադրի… դա մի հարվածով լուծելու խնդիր չի… էդ խնդրի լուծումը պրոցեսային ա… շատ ավելի բարդ ա քան առաջին հայացքից թվում ա…




Ամեն մարդ իր ձևով ա լուծում դա: Մարդ կա` ամեն օր եկեղեցի ա գնում աղոթելու ու կողքից բոլորին ասում ա հիվանդության մասին, մարդ էլ կա` մեկուսանում ա և իր մեջ պահում: Չկա ինչ-որ մի ընդունված տարբերակ:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամեն մարդ իր ձևով ա լուծում դա: Մարդ կա` ամեն օր եկեղեցի ա գնում աղոթելու ու կողքից բոլորին ասում ա հիվանդության մասին, մարդ էլ կա` մեկուսանում ա և իր մեջ պահում: Չկա ինչ-որ մի ընդունված տարբերակ:


Օքեյ… ուրեմն սութի պատրվակով ախպորդ հետ կռվելը որ չտանջվեն, շատ ճիշտ վարյանտ ա… համոզիչա…

Եթե հաշվի չառնենք որ տենց դեպքերում մարդիկ աշխատում են իրենց մոտեցնել մարդկանց այլ ոչ թե հեռացնել, մեղմ ասած

----------

Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Քաղցկեղը սութի՞ ա: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քաղցկեղը սութի՞ ա:


Քաղծկեղի պատճառով չեն կռվել… Գալաթեան պարզ գրել ա կռվի պատճառը…




> .. Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, *հիմար պատճառ հորինեց* ու կռվեց


You never do that… not possible and phony…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Քաղծկեղի պատճառով չեն կռվել… Գալաթեան պարզ գրել ա կռվի պատճառը…
> 
> 
> 
> You never do that… not possible and phony…



_Գևին առաջարկել էին քիմիոթերապիա անցնել ու հույսը դնել հրաշքի վրա: Չէին ասել՝ որքան կապրի: Հնարավոր չէր եղել ճշգրիտ բան ասել: Ասել էին՝ իրենից է կախված:
- Ո՞նց կարող էիք մեզ չասել,- բարձրացող ձայնս զսպեցի մի կերպ:
- Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց:
_

----------


## Գալաթեա

> _Գևին առաջարկել էին քիմիոթերապիա անցնել ու հույսը դնել հրաշքի վրա: Չէին ասել՝ որքան կապրի: Հնարավոր չէր եղել ճշգրիտ բան ասել: Ասել էին՝ իրենից է կախված:
> - Ո՞նց կարող էիք մեզ չասել,- բարձրացող ձայնս զսպեցի մի կերպ:
> - Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց:
> _


Դավ լուրջ, հերիք ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _Գևին առաջարկել էին քիմիոթերապիա անցնել ու հույսը դնել հրաշքի վրա: Չէին ասել՝ որքան կապրի: Հնարավոր չէր եղել ճշգրիտ բան ասել: Ասել էին՝ իրենից է կախված:
> - Ո՞նց կարող էիք մեզ չասել,- բարձրացող ձայնս զսպեցի մի կերպ:
> - Հորեղբայրդ ստիպեց... Երբ տուն եկավ հիվանդանոցից, մեզ նստեցրեց այս բազմոցին ու ստիպեց երդվել, որ դուք չեք իմանալու: Որ չենք ասելու ձեզ... Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը կռվեց հորդ հետ, հիմար պատճառ հորինեց ու կռվեց:
> _


Օքեյ… Դավ, մարդիկ նեցուկ են ման գալիս սենց դեպքերում… մահվան հետ հաշտվելը երկար պրոցես ա, բայց մարդկանց չես վանում քեզանից… 

… բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ որ ասում եք, հավատում եմ…

----------

Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեր սարսափազդու քննադատը չի ուզում հասկանալ մի բան՝ կապված նախորդ սկզբի հետ:
> Նախորդը ոչ թե անկապ էր, Այվ, այլ չափից դուրս անձնական էր: իմ ընկալմամբ: Մի գործի սկիզբ էր, որում կա բանալի, բայց դրանից օգտվելու գործը ստեղծողի պրիվիլեգիան ա: Հաջորդողը, որքան ուզում ա խորանա, մտնի մտքի մեջ, փորձի կորիզը գտնի, որի շուրջը կարելի ա միսը հավաքել՝ մեկ ա չի կարողանալու, որովհետև գործի յուրաքանչյուր նախադասությունը փակ տարածք ա:  Հեղինակի կողմից փակած: Ու ինքն իրավունք ունեցել ա փակելու, որովհետև դա գրելուց չի իմացել, որ կարող ա ուրիշ մարդ շարունակի: Դա եղել ա իրենը: Մարդը իր հետևից մեխելով գնացել ա: Ես պետք ա փորձեի մեկ-մեկ բացել էդ մեխերը: 
> Գուցե եթե իսկապես վիզ դնեի՝ կարողանայի, բան չէմ ասում: 
> Բայց կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում չուզեցա:


Համոզիչ չի… եթե դու չիմանայիր որ դա արդեն գրված պատմվածքի սկիզբ ա, քո մոտեցումը դա չէր լինի… իսկ եթե ես ասեմ որ սա էլ ա սկիզբ ինչ որ պատմվածքի…

Ո՞րտեղից ա երևում որ փակ տարածք ա… բա ես ինչի՞ եմ հնարավորություն տեսնում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Համոզիչ չի… եթե դու չիմանայիր որ դա արդեն գրված պատմվածքի սկիզբ ա, քո մոտեցումը դա չէր լինի… իսկ եթե ես ասեմ որ սա էլ ա սկիզբ ինչ որ պատմվածքի…
> 
> Ո՞րտեղից ա երևում որ փակ տարածք ա… բա ես ինչի՞ եմ հնարավորություն տեսնում…


Երևի որովհետև գրողը դու չես:

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Համաձայն եմ Մեֆի հետ, որ զանգը սեղմելու տողը պիտի գրած չլինեի: Ու իսկապես, գրելուց մտածում էի՝ արժի, թե չարժի: Որովհետև հասկանում էի, որ Գալաթեային զոռով ներս եմ մտցնում տուն, Մեֆի ասած «փախչելու տեղ չունի»: Բայց դե գրեցի...

Գալաթեայի մասը շատ սիրեցի նրանով, որ ոճը լրիվ պահպանել էր: Իսկականից ոնց որ նույն մարդը գրած լիներ: Հոյակապ էր:
Մի քիչ շփոթեցրեց էն, որ ինքը կոնֆլիկտի պատճառի վրա էր ուշադրությունը բևեռել: Ինչպես Դավն ասեց, իմ հատվածում շեշտը դրա վրա չէր, այլ աղջկա ու հորեղբոր հարաբերությունների, աղջկա ապրումների: Սկզբում մի նախադասություն կար, որով բացատրվում էր կոնֆլիկտի պատճառը, բայց դա հանեցի հետո, որովհետև ինչպես արդեն նկատվեց, չէի ուզում կոնֆլիկտի վրա շեշտ դնել, դա ինձ համար երկրորդական էր, գուցե դա էլ իմ սխալն էր, չգիտեմ...

Գալաթեայի հատվածում ինձ էլ մի քիչ անհավատալի թվաց, որ հայ իրականության մեջ ինչ-որ տղամարդ էդպիսի բան կաներ իր եղբոր ընտանիքի հետ՝ իմանալով, որ հիվանդ է, անհավանական թվաց էդ սյուժեն: Բայց փորձեցի ընդունել ոնց որ գրված է, հատկապես, որ շատ լավ էր գրված: Ու Ալֆայի հատվածից սպասում էի, որ ինքը ավելի կաճեցնի էդ թեման ու արդեն լրիվ կմարսվի նման զարգացումը: 
Բայց Ալֆան բռնեց լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառ բերեց «վեճին» ու արդեն ամբողջ ուշադրությունը մնաց սևեռված կոնֆլիկտի վրա, որը բացարձակ անհասկանալի ու խճճված էր թվում. Գալը ուրիշ բան էր գրել, Ալֆան՝ ուրիշ: Եվ եթե անգամ համարենք, որ երեխային եղբորը նվիրելը ավելի հավանական տարբերակ է, միևնույն է, եռյակում մարդ պիտի "team player" լինի ու աշխատի մյուսի սկսածը շարունակել էնպես, որ համահունչ պատմվածք ստացվի, ոչ թե «դեմ» խաղա:

Ինչևէ, էսքանով հանդերձ կարծում եմ, որ երեքից ամենալավ մասը միևնույն է Գալաթեայինն էր՝ անգամ ինձ համար քիչ հավանական սյուժեով հանդերձ. իմ տված թերի հնարավորությունները լավագույնս էր օգտագործել ու հոյակապ պահպանել էր ոճը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի որովհետև գրողը դու չես:


Ինչի՞ գրողը ես չեմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչի՞ գրողը ես չեմ…


Կողքից խոսելն ու դատելը միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ ա: Հատկապես արված վերջացած գործի մասին:
Ու մեկ էլ՝ "Ես ավելի լավ կանեի" ասելն ա հեշտ:
Դե արա:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ Մեֆի հետ, որ զանգը սեղմելու տողը պիտի գրած չլինեի: Ու իսկապես, գրելուց մտածում էի՝ արժի, թե չարժի: Որովհետև հասկանում էի, որ Գալաթեային զոռով ներս եմ մտցնում տուն, Մեֆի ասած «փախչելու տեղ չունի»: Բայց դե գրեցի...
> 
> Գալաթեայի մասը շատ սիրեցի նրանով, որ ոճը լրիվ պահպանել էր: Իսկականից ոնց որ նույն մարդը գրած լիներ: Հոյակապ էր:
> Մի քիչ շփոթեցրեց էն, որ ինքը կոնֆլիկտի պատճառի վրա էր ուշադրությունը բևեռել: Ինչպես Դավն ասեց, իմ հատվածում շեշտը դրա վրա չէր, այլ աղջկա ու հորեղբոր հարաբերությունների, աղջկա ապրումների: Սկզբում մի նախադասություն կար, որով բացատրվում էր կոնֆլիկտի պատճառը, բայց դա հանեցի հետո, որովհետև ինչպես արդեն նկատվեց, չէի ուզում կոնֆլիկտի վրա շեշտ դնել, դա ինձ համար երկրորդական էր, գուցե դա էլ իմ սխալն էր, չգիտեմ...
> 
> Գալաթեայի հատվածում ինձ էլ մի քիչ անհավատալի թվաց, որ հայ իրականության մեջ ինչ-որ տղամարդ էդպիսի բան կաներ իր եղբոր ընտանիքի հետ՝ իմանալով, որ հիվանդ է, անհավանական թվաց էդ սյուժեն: Բայց փորձեցի ընդունել ոնց որ գրված է, հատկապես, որ շատ լավ էր գրված: Ու Ալֆայի հատվածից սպասում էի, որ ինքը ավելի կաճեցնի էդ թեման ու արդեն լրիվ կմարսվի նման զարգացումը: 
> Բայց Ալֆան բռնեց լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառ բերեց «վեճին» ու արդեն ամբողջ ուշադրությունը մնաց սևեռված կոնֆլիկտի վրա, որը բացարձակ անհասկանալի ու խճճված էր թվում. Գալը ուրիշ բան էր գրել, Ալֆան՝ ուրիշ: Եվ եթե անգամ համարենք, որ երեխային եղբորը նվիրելը ավելի հավանական տարբերակ է, միևնույն է, եռյակում մարդ պիտի "team player" լինի ու աշխատի մյուսի սկսածը շարունակել էնպես, որ համահունչ պատմվածք ստացվի, ոչ թե «դեմ» խաղա:
> 
> Ինչևէ, էսքանով հանդերձ կարծում եմ, որ երեքից ամենալավ մասը միևնույն է Գալաթեայինն էր՝ անգամ ինձ համար քիչ հավանական սյուժեով հանդերձ. իմ տված թերի հնարավորությունները լավագույնս էր օգտագործել ու հոյակապ պահպանել էր ոճը:


Այվի ջան, դու ուզես թե չուզես ուշադրությունը գնում կոնֆլիկտի վրա, որովհետև նրանց հարաբերությունները, հետկոնֆլիկտյան, պայմանավորվում են կոնֆլիկտով, դրանից փախուստ չկա… 

Օքեյ, կոնֆլիկտը հանենք… ի՞նչն էր լինելու ինտրիգը… ի՞նչ հարաբերությունների մասին ա խոսքը գնալու… աղջիկը կանգնած ա հորեղբոր առաջ տարիներ հետո, ի՞նչ խոսակցություն պետք ա գնար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կողքից խոսելն ու դատելը միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ ա: Հատկապես արված վերջացած գործի մասին:
> Ու մեկ էլ՝ "Ես ավելի լավ կանեի" ասելն ա հեշտ:
> Դե արա:


Կներես ես չգիտեի որ պտի անպայման գրող լինես որ քննարկես… շուտ ասեիր չէի մասնակցի քննարկմանը…

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, դու ուզես թե չուզես ուշադրությունը գնում կոնֆլիկտի վրա, որովհետև նրանց հարաբերությունները, հետկոնֆլիկտյան, պայմանավորվում են կոնֆլիկտով, դրանից փախուստ չկա… 
> 
> Օքեյ, կոնֆլիկտը հանենք… ի՞նչն էր լինելու ինտրիգը… ի՞նչ հարաբերությունների մասին ա խոսքը գնալու… աղջիկը կանգնած ա հորեղբոր առաջ տարիներ հետո, ի՞նչ խոսակցություն պետք ա գնար…


Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ, հատկապես, որ արդեն տուն եմ մտցնում աղջկան, ուրիշ նյութ չի մնում սյուժեին... Դրա համար ասում եմ՝ կոնֆլիկտի պահը բաց թողնելն իմ սխալն էր, ու Գալը լավագույնս է զարգացրել սկիզբը:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կներես ես չգիտեի որ պտի անպայման գրող լինես որ քննարկես… շուտ ասեիր չէի մասնակցի քննարկմանը…


Իմ սխալն էր էլի, պետք ա ասեի:
Մնացած քննարկողներն էլ գրող չեն, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ դու չես տեսնում, ես՝ տեսնում եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ, հատկապես, որ արդեն տուն եմ մտցնում աղջկան, ուրիշ նյութ չի մնում սյուժեին... Դրա համար ասում եմ՝ կոնֆլիկտի պահը բաց թողնելն իմ սխալն էր, ու Գալը լավագույնս է զարգացրել սկիզբը:


Ուղղակի էդ հարաբերությունների ըտենց մի անգամից ու գլխիվայր շրջում հնարավոր չի լինում շրջանցել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ սխալն էր էլի, պետք ա ասեի:
> Մնացած քննարկողներն էլ գրող չեն, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ դու չես տեսնում, ես՝ տեսնում եմ:


Օքեյ, սրանից հետո քո գրածները կշրջանցեմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Օքեյ, սրանից հետո քո գրածները կշրջանցեմ…


Նպատակս էդ չէր, բայց եթե շրջանցես՝ քո գործն ա:

----------


## Դավիթ

_Հայրս ու Գևը կռվեցին: Սա այն վեճերից չէր, որ լինում ու անցնում է: Կռիվը պատերազմի վերածվեց, բոլոր սրբություններն ուրացան ու իրար հավետ հեռացրեցին մեկը մյուսի կյանքից: Ընտանիքներով, երեխաներով, ամբողջովին:_ 

Մի պահ մտածում էի, որ քաղցկեղի փոխարեն շարունակությունը կարելի էր այլ ուղղությամբ զարգացնել`հայրական սիրո կորուստ աղջկա կողմից, և գուցե դրա պատճառն էր` հոր ու եղբոր վեճը, որը հնարավորություն կտար հորը նորից գտնել իր հայրությունը: Բայց Այվին էնպիսի տուրուդմփոց ա նկարագրել, որ անհնար կլիներ էդ ուղղությամբ գնալ: Ի դեպ, քաղցկեղի պահն էլ համոզիչ չի շատ, երբ ընտանեկան կռիվը այդպիսի բնույթ ա ստանում: :Think: 


Մեր մոտ երկու տարբերակ կա էդպիսի ընտանեկան կռիվների` փող և խանդ: Խանդի պահով, անհասկանալի լաբիրինթոս կմտնեինք, փողի հարցով էլ` անկապություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ասեմ՝ ահագին լավ էր ստացվել: Ինձ մենակ Ալֆայի գրածի երկրորդ կեսը դուր չեկավ, այսինքն՝ հենց բուն հանգուցալուծումը: Էդ ուրիշի էրեխան լինելը մի քիչ շատ սերիալային ա, իսկ հետգրությունն ընդհանրապես համը հանում ա: Եթե գրված լիներ՝ էս ամենը փուչ ու հորինված ա, գուցե ավելի համոզիչ լիներ: 

Հիմա անցանք կարծիքներին  :Jpit: 




> Իրականության հետ մի խնդիր կա, դա թոքի քաղծկեղն է: Առաջին հատվածում նշվեց որ անցել է ութ տարի: Այդ հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդիկ լավագույն բուժման դեպքում ապրում են 2-5 տարի, ընդ որում հինգ տարին հրաշք է համարվում: Եթե այս ամենը մի կողմ էլ դնենք ու հավատանք, որ այնուամենայնիվ նա ողջ է, չեմ կարծում որ ամբողջ գիշեր ի վիճակի կլինի զրուցել:


Նախ, սա գիտական աշխատություն չի, գեղարվեստական գործ ա: Երկրորդ, գիտական փաստ ա, որ քաղցկեղի չորրորդ փուլում դեպքերի մի տոկոսում հանկարծակի առողջացում ա գնում: Իսկ չորրորդ փուլում դեպքերի մի տոկոսն արդեն ահագին մեծ թիվ ա, որի վրա կարելի ա խաղալ  :Wink: 




> Սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ինքը ինչքան շատ ա քլնգում, ես էնքան ավելի շատ եմ ուզում գրել՝ մինչև նա մի օր ասի՝ լավ էր, թեև հստակ հասկանում եմ, որ էդ երազանքը երազաքն էլ մնալու ա, այ տենց անհույս ստեղծագործական վիճակներ 
> Փրկե՜ք ինձ


Ռիփ, անհույս ա, պետք ա իրա քլունգին ուշադրություն չդարձնել, որովհետև ինքը միշտ էնտեղ անկյունում սպասում ա  :Jpit:  եթե իրա ասած ձևով գրեիր, ինքը մի ուրիշ բանից էր դժգոհելու  :Jpit: 




> Հակադարձեք ժող… շատ հմարավոր ա որ սխալ բաներ եմ ասում…


Սխալ բաներ ես ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), Freeman (09.02.2013), ivy (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ախր իրականում իրական դեպք էր, ոնց որ իրենք էդ պատմությանը ծանոթ լինեին, նկարագրեին, կետ առ կետ համարյա ոնց եղել էր, գրել էին, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ եթե կյանքն էդ սցենարն արդեն գրած տվել է, էլ ոչ մի բան չփոխեմ  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես մի սուրեր առաջարկություն ունեմ՝ դու ավարտի, թե չէ էս էլ արդեն երկրորդ դեպքն ա, որ եռյակի աշխատանքը ջուրն եմ քցում, ևս մեկ դեպք, ու Այվին ու Գալը հաստատ իրավունք կունենան իմ հետևից քիլլեր ուղարկել  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նպատակս էդ չէր, բայց եթե շրջանցես՝ քո գործն ա:



Կարծում եմ շրջանցելը ճիշտ կլինի… շառից փորձանքից հեռու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարծում եմ շրջանցելը ճիշտ կլինի… շառից փորձանքից հեռու…


Ոնց ասես:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս ի՜նչ մի պատմություն դառավ էս պատմվածքը։

Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ։ Մեֆի գրածը որ կարդացի, զգացի, որ որոշ հարցերում համաձայն եմ։ Օրինակ՝ հորեղբոր՝ քաղցկեղ ունենալու պատճառով եղբոր հետ էդպես կռվելուն ու հարաբերությունները խզելուն, ճիշտն ասած, հենց սկզբից՝ դեռ չմտածած, չվերլուծած, չէի հավատացել, կամ գուցե չէի ուզեցել հավատալ, որ էդ իրավիճակում մարդ կարող ա էդպես վարվել։ Ես ինքս հաստատ էդպես չէի անի ու իմ ընտանիքի անդամներն էլ չէին անի, գիտեմ, ու ինձ համար էդ ահավոր անհավանական ու անընդունելի տարբերակ էր թվում, բայց հետո էլ մտածեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ տարբեր են, միգուցե էդպիսի մարդիկ էլ կան, ի՞նչ իմանամ։ Ուղղակի, ոնց որ ivy–ն ասեց, Գալաթեայի գրածն էն աստիճանի լավն էր, որ էդ պահի առումով մի տեսակ ինքս ինձ համոզեցի, որ նորմալ ա։ Ու հնարավոր ա, որ տենց էլ կա  :Jpit: ։

Բայց դե ինչ ու ոնց էլ գրված լիներ, մեկ ա, միշտ էլ կարելի ա մտածել այլընտրանքային ուղղություններ, որոնց դեպքում, մեր կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլիներ, բայց, ինչպես տեսնում եք, էստեղ արտահայտված կարծիքներից ոչ մեկն էլ ընդհանուր հայտարար չդառավ։ Նենց որ, Մեֆ, էս ճշգրիտ գիտություն չի, մեկ–մեկ արժե էդ հանգամանքը հիշել։ Ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա էստեղ։ Եթե գտնվում ա թեկուզ մի մարդ, որի համար տվյալ շարունակությունը կամ հանգուցալուծումը իրական ու հավատալի ա, ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ քո կառուցած ամբողջ հիմնավորումը քանդվում ա, ինչքան էլ որ կուռ թվա։

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյուր, ախր իրականում իրական դեպք էր, ոնց որ իրենք էդ պատմությանը ծանոթ լինեին, նկարագրեին, կետ առ կետ համարյա ոնց եղել էր, գրել էին, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ եթե կյանքն էդ սցենարն արդեն գրած տվել է, էլ ոչ մի բան չփոխեմ  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես մի սուրեր առաջարկություն ունեմ՝ դու ավարտի, թե չէ էս էլ արդեն երկրորդ դեպքն ա, որ եռյակի աշխատանքը ջուրն եմ քցում, ևս մեկ դեպք, ու Այվին ու Գալը հաստատ իրավունք կունենան իմ հետևից քիլլեր ուղարկել


Ալֆա ջան, ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ թվա, հաճախ իրական դեպքերին մարդիկ ավելի քիչ են հավատում, քան հորինվածին։ Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում։ Ես էլ էի մի անգամ  իրականի վրա հիմնված բան գրել, բայց մարդիկ կային, որ համարում էին, որ անհնար ա, որ էդպիսի բան լինի։ Բա որ իմանային, որ իրականում դեռ մեղմացրել էի, որ շատ անհավատալի չլիներ  :Jpit: ։ Մի խոսքով՝ իրական փաստի վրա հիմնված լինելը դեռ երաշխիք չի, որ գրածդ իրական ու ընդունելի կլինի ընթերցողների կողմից, ու էդ երևի միշտ պետք ա հաշվի առնել։

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013), Դավիթ (09.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ էր ստացվել: Ոնց որ մի հոգի գրած լինի ամբողջը: Ապրե՛ք:

Հ.Գ. Հնդկական կինոյի գժական սցենար ա, ուղարկեք բոլիվուդ:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հ.Գ. Հնդկական կինոյի գժական սցենար ա, ուղարկեք բոլիվուդ:


Մերսի, Տրիբուն ձյա, Մեֆի քլնգոցից հետո հենց էս կոմպլիմենտին էինք սպասում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013), Շինարար (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ի՜նչ մի պատմություն դառավ էս պատմվածքը։
> 
> Մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ։ Մեֆի գրածը որ կարդացի, զգացի, որ որոշ հարցերում համաձայն եմ։ Օրինակ՝ հորեղբոր՝ քաղցկեղ ունենալու պատճառով եղբոր հետ էդպես կռվելուն ու հարաբերությունները խզելուն, ճիշտն ասած, հենց սկզբից՝ դեռ չմտածած, չվերլուծած, չէի հավատացել, կամ գուցե չէի ուզեցել հավատալ, որ էդ իրավիճակում մարդ կարող ա էդպես վարվել։ Ես ինքս հաստատ էդպես չէի անի ու իմ ընտանիքի անդամներն էլ չէին անի, գիտեմ, ու ինձ համար էդ ահավոր անհավանական ու անընդունելի տարբերակ էր թվում, բայց հետո էլ մտածեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ տարբեր են, միգուցե էդպիսի մարդիկ էլ կան, ի՞նչ իմանամ։ Ուղղակի, ոնց որ ivy–ն ասեց, Գալաթեայի գրածն էն աստիճանի լավն էր, որ էդ պահի առումով մի տեսակ ինքս ինձ համոզեցի, որ նորմալ ա։ Ու հնարավոր ա, որ տենց էլ կա ։
> 
> Բայց դե ինչ ու ոնց էլ գրված լիներ, մեկ ա, միշտ էլ կարելի ա մտածել այլընտրանքային ուղղություններ, որոնց դեպքում, մեր կարծիքով, ավելի լավ կլիներ, բայց, ինչպես տեսնում եք, էստեղ արտահայտված կարծիքներից ոչ մեկն էլ ընդհանուր հայտարար չդառավ։ Նենց որ, Մեֆ, էս ճշգրիտ գիտություն չի, մեկ–մեկ արժե էդ հանգամանքը հիշել։ Ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա էստեղ։ Եթե գտնվում ա թեկուզ մի մարդ, որի համար տվյալ շարունակությունը կամ հանգուցալուծումը իրական ու հավատալի ա, ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ քո կառուցած ամբողջ հիմնավորումը քանդվում ա, ինչքան էլ որ կուռ թվա։


ինձ թվում ա որ դուք էդքան էլ լավ չեք հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում… եթե քաղծկեղը ընդունում ես որպես կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուր, ապա կոնֆլիկտը սկսումա ծավալվել, ես լուծում չեմ առաջարկում, այլ առաջարկում եմ ծավալվել, որը չի արվել… ծածկադմփոց ա արվել… 

իհարկե… ամեն տեսակի մարդ էլ կա աշխարհքիս երեսին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե դրամասին գրես կարաս ասես "էս էլ էդ տեսակի մարդ ա" ու բերանները փակես… կարաս ասես "ճաշակին ընկեր չկա" ու էլի բերանները փակես, բայց դրանից գործը չի լավանա… 

… ավելի կոնկրետ ասեմ… մարդկային հարաբերությունները սովորաբար արդյունք են տալիս ու էդ արդյունքները ունենում են ֆիզիկական մանիֆեստացիա… կոնկրետ էս դեպքում եթե ֆիզիկական մանիֆեստացիան (կոնֆլիկտը) հանես տակը կմնա սիրո նկարագրություն ու դատարկ նկարագրություն… երբ որ աղջիկը հայտնվում ա հորեղբոր առաջ կանգնած նրանց արանքում էդ կոնֆլիկտն ա… you can't ignore the 300 pound gorilla between them, can you?

ճիշտ ու սխալ կա… եթե չլիներ քննարկում էր չէր լինի… քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա քննարկվում… ես էլ կարամ 1000 մարդ բերեմ որ տենց չի վարվի… հետո ինչ… իմ ասածն էն ա որ էդ մոտեցումը պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը թուլացրել ա… 

դուք պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան թողնում եք ու ընկնում եք դետալների, նկարագրությունների ու զգացմունքներ develop անելու հետևից, եթե ստրուկտուրա չկա, կամ թույլ ա դետալները չեն փրկի… էսի ամեն տեղ ա ճիշտ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, մի բան էլ ասեմ (ինչ–որ շատ խոսեցի էսօր, բայց դե ոչինչ երևի  :Jpit: )։ Մեֆը որ ասում ա՝ մատը կոճակին դնելն արդեն պարտադրում ա որոշակի շարունակություն, ու հերոսուհին էլ տեղ չունի փախչելու, պիտի մտնի տուն։ Էդ իրականում էնքան էլ տենց չի։ Մատը կոճակին դնելը դեռ տուն մտնել չի, ու եթե շարունակողը շատ ուզենալ տուն մտնելուց խուսափել, կարող էր դա մի քանի տարբերակով անել. կարող էր դուռը բացող չլինել, այսինքն՝ տանը մարդ չլիներ, ու ինքը երկակի զգացողություններից դրդված՝ թեթևացած շունչ քաշեր ու այլ ուղղությամբ գնար, կարող էր պարզվել, որ հոպարենք այլևս էդտեղ չեն ապրում (հա, նոր բնակիչներն էլ գուցե էնքան փող չեն ունեցել, որ մաշված դուռը փոխեն), կարող էր ի վերջո փոշմանել, ու քանի դուռը բացող չէր եղել, պարզապես արագ ծլկել էդտեղից։ Էս երեքը միանգամից մտքիս եկան, բայց ցանկության դեպքում հնարավոր ա, որ էլի տարբերակներ լինեին էդ «պարտադրված» շարունակությունից խուսափելու։ Նենց որ դա որպես թերություն դիտարկելը, կարծում եմ, սխալ ա, քանի որ իրականում էնքան էլ պարտադրող չէր։

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ինձ թվում ա որ դուք էդքան էլ լավ չեք հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում… եթե քաղծկեղը ընդունում ես որպես կոնֆլիկտի աղբյուր, ապա կոնֆլիկտը սկսումա ծավալվել, ես լուծում չեմ առաջարկում, այլ առաջարկում եմ ծավալվել, որը չի արվել… ծածկադմփոց ա արվել… 
> 
> իհարկե… ամեն տեսակի մարդ էլ կա աշխարհքիս երեսին, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե դրամասին գրես կարաս ասես "էս էլ էդ տեսակի մարդ ա" ու բերանները փակես… կարաս ասես "ճաշակին ընկեր չկա" ու էլի բերանները փակես, բայց դրանից գործը չի լավանա… 
> 
> … ավելի կոնկրետ ասեմ… մարդկային հարաբերությունները սովորաբար արդյունք են տալիս ու էդ արդյունքները ունենում են ֆիզիկական մանիֆեստացիա… կոնկրետ էս դեպքում եթե ֆիզիկական մանիֆեստացիան (կոնֆլիկտը) հանես տակը կմնա սիրո նկարագրություն ու դատարկ նկարագրություն… երբ որ աղջիկը հայտնվում ա հորեղբոր առաջ կանգնած նրանց արանքում էդ կոնֆլիկտն ա… you can't ignore the 300 pound gorilla between them, can you?
> 
> ճիշտ ու սխալ կա… եթե չլիներ քննարկում էր չէր լինի… քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա քննարկվում… ես էլ կարամ 1000 մարդ բերեմ որ տենց չի վարվի… հետո ինչ… իմ ասածն էն ա որ էդ մոտեցումը պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը թուլացրել ա… 
> 
> դուք պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան թողնում եք ու ընկնում եք դետալների, նկարագրությունների ու զգացմունքներ develop անելու հետևից, եթե ստրուկտուրա չկա, կամ թույլ ա դետալները չեն փրկի… էսի ամեն տեղ ա ճիշտ…


Մեֆ, ես ստրուկտուրայի մասին բան չեմ ասել։ Բացի ստրուկտուրայի ու զարգացման մասին գրելուց, դու նաև առանձին գրել էիր, որ տենց չեն վարվում մարդիկ էդ իրավիճակում, այսինքն՝ հնարավոր չէր, որ հորեղբայրը, իմանալով իր հիվանդության մասին, տենց քըռթ կտրեր կապը եղբոր ու նրա ընտանիքի հետ (ինչին, ի դեպ, ես անձամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել, արդեն ասել եմ)։ Ես դրա մասին էի գրել ընդամենը, մնացած բաները մի խառնի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _Հայրս ու Գևը կռվեցին: Սա այն վեճերից չէր, որ լինում ու անցնում է: Կռիվը պատերազմի վերածվեց, բոլոր սրբություններն ուրացան ու իրար հավետ հեռացրեցին մեկը մյուսի կյանքից: Ընտանիքներով, երեխաներով, ամբողջովին:_ 
> 
> Մի պահ մտածում էի, որ քաղցկեղի փոխարեն շարունակությունը կարելի էր այլ ուղղությամբ զարգացնել`հայրական սիրո կորուստ աղջկա կողմից, և գուցե դրա պատճառն էր` հոր ու եղբոր վեճը, որը հնարավորություն կտար հորը նորից գտնել իր հայրությունը: Բայց Այվին էնպիսի տուրուդմփոց ա նկարագրել, որ անհնար կլիներ էդ ուղղությամբ գնալ: Ի դեպ, քաղցկեղի պահն էլ համոզիչ չի շատ, երբ ընտանեկան կռիվը այդպիսի բնույթ ա ստանում:
> 
> 
> *Մեր մոտ երկու տարբերակ կա էդպիսի ընտանեկան կռիվների` փող և խանդ: Խանդի պահով, անհասկանալի լաբիրինթոս կմտնեինք, փողի հարցով էլ` անկապություն*:


…միգուցե արժե՞ր մտնել էդ լաբիրինփոսը… կամ ասենք թեկուզ փողի տարբերակը… մարդուն բուժման համար փող ա պետք եղել, դիմել ա ախպորը, բայց չի ասել ինչի համար ա… ու մեծ գումար…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, մի բան էլ ասեմ (ինչ–որ շատ խոսեցի էսօր, բայց դե ոչինչ երևի )։ Մեֆը որ ասում ա՝ մատը կոճակին դնելն արդեն պարտադրում ա որոշակի շարունակություն, ու հերոսուհին էլ տեղ չունի փախչելու, պիտի մտնի տուն։ Էդ իրականում էնքան էլ տենց չի։ Մատը կոճակին դնելը դեռ տուն մտնել չի, ու եթե շարունակողը շատ ուզենալ տուն մտնելուց խուսափել, կարող էր դա մի քանի տարբերակով անել. կարող էր դուռը բացող չլինել, այսինքն՝ տանը մարդ չլիներ, ու ինքը երկակի զգացողություններից դրդված՝ թեթևացած շունչ քաշեր ու այլ ուղղությամբ գնար, կարող էր պարզվել, որ հոպարենք այլևս էդտեղ չեն ապրում (հա, նոր բնակիչներն էլ գուցե էնքան փող չեն ունեցել, որ մաշված դուռը փոխեն), կարող էր ի վերջո փոշմանել, ու քանի դուռը բացող չէր եղել, պարզապես արագ ծլկել էդտեղից։ Էս երեքը միանգամից մտքիս եկան, բայց ցանկության դեպքում հնարավոր ա, որ էլի տարբերակներ լինեին էդ «պարտադրված» շարունակությունից խուսափելու։ Նենց որ դա որպես թերություն դիտարկելը, կարծում եմ, սխալ ա, քանի որ իրականում էնքան էլ պարտադրող չէր։


Ան, ես սխալ համարեցի "տանը մարդ չկա" տարբերակը, որովհետև ի վերջո Այվիի ողջ պատմվածքը տանում էր դեպի Գևի դուռը: Աղջիկը 8 տարի էր ուզում էր տեսներ էդ մարդուն, հասկանար՝ ինչ ա կատարվել, ինչի են իրեն մոռացել, լքել ու նեղացրել:
Մի տեսակ ճիշտ չհամարեցի էդքանից հետո դուռը ծեծել փախնելը ու ասենք երիցուկով թեյ խմելու ուղարկելը կողքի սրճարանում, որ նյարդերը հանգստանան:
Իմ զգալով՝ ներս մտնելը ճիշտ էր:

----------

ivy (09.02.2013), Sambitbaba (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գալ, ինձ թվում ա՝ Անուկը նկատի չուներ, որ կարող էիր էդ ուղղությամբ մտածել և էդպես գրել: Ինքն ընդամենը Մեֆի ասածին էր հակադեմ փաստարկ բերում, որ մատը զանգին դնելով առաջին հեղինակը շարունակողին տուն է մտցնում ուզած-չուզած:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013), Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ես սխալ համարեցի "տանը մարդ չկա" տարբերակը, որովհետև ի վերջո Այվիի ողջ պատմվածքը տանում էր դեպի Գևի դուռը: Աղջիկը 8 տարի էր ուզում էր տեսներ էդ մարդուն, հասկանար՝ ինչ ա կատարվել, ինչի են իրեն մոռացել, լքել ու նեղացրել:
> Մի տեսակ ճիշտ չհամարեցի էդքանից հետո դուռը ծեծել փախնելը ու ասենք երիցուկով թեյ խմելու ուղարկելը կողքի սրճարանում, որ նյարդերը հանգստանան:
> Իմ զգալով՝ ներս մտնելը ճիշտ էր:


Գիտեմ, Լիլ, ես հո չասեցի՝ նենց ավելի լավ կլիներ։ Ուղղակի որ Մեֆն ասում ա՝ պարտադրող էր, փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ էնքան էլ տենց չէր, ու եթե շարունակողի հեչ սրտով չլիներ ներս մտնելը, չմտնելու ձև կգտներ, էլի։ Թե չէ լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Ես էլ հաստատ կմտցնեի ներս։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես ստրուկտուրայի մասին բան չեմ ասել։ Բացի ստրուկտուրայի ու զարգացման մասին գրելուց, դու նաև առանձին գրել էիր, որ տենց չեն վարվում մարդիկ էդ իրավիճակում, այսինքն՝ հնարավոր չէր, որ հորեղբայրը, իմանալով իր հիվանդության մասին, տենց քըռթ կտրեր կապը եղբոր ու նրա ընտանիքի հետ (ինչին, ի դեպ, ես անձամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել, արդեն ասել եմ)։ Ես դրա մասին էի գրել ընդամենը, մնացած բաները մի խառնի։


Ուլուանա ջան, դե հենց էդ էլ ազդել ա ստրուկտուրայի վրա…

----------


## ivy

Մի տասը օր էլ կգրենք էս թեմայում՝ մինչև Հավաքածուն սկսվի. բան չմնաց  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իրականում, չգիտեմ, երևի ոչ ոք չի խորացել, բայց ես դիտմամբ նույն բանն եմ արել, նույն ավարտն եմ տվել ու աղջկան տարել կանգնացրել եմ դռան մոտ: 
Հետաքրքիր հնար թվաց ֆորմատի կոնտեքստում:
Գուցե և սխալ էր, չգիտեմ ու դրանով շատ էի սահմանափակում Ալֆայի գործողությունները:
Այվիի ինձ տուն էր մտցնում, իսկ ես իրեն մի հատ պուճուր աշխատասենյակ:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.02.2013), Տրիբուն (10.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեյ, տանում ենք աղջկան կանգնացնում ենք հոպարի դեմը… կոնֆլիկտը էական չի… ի՞նչ խոսակցություն կարա գնա…

----------


## ivy

> *Իրականում, չգիտեմ, երևի ոչ ոք չի խորացել, բայց ես դիտմամբ նույն բանն եմ արել, նույն ավարտն եմ տվել ու աղջկան տարել կանգնացրել եմ դռան մոտ:* 
> Հետաքրքիր հնար թվաց ֆորմատի կոնտեքստում:
> Գուցե և սխալ էր, չգիտեմ ու դրանով շատ էի սահմանափակում Ալֆայի գործողությունները:
> Այվիի ինձ տուն էր մտցնում, իսկ ես իրեն մի հատ պուճուր աշխատասենյակ:


Ես նկատել էի ու շատ հավանել էդ պահը: Լրիվ նույն ոճն ու տրամադրությունն էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.02.2013), Գալաթեա (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Օքեյ, տանում ենք աղջկան կանգնացնում ենք հոպարի դեմը… կոնֆլիկտը էական չի… ի՞նչ խոսակցություն կարա գնա…


Մեֆ ջան, բայց ո՞վ տենց բան ասեց: Ես էի գրել, որ ինձ համար կոնֆլիկտը երկրորդային էր, էն էլ արդեն ասեցի, որ դա իմ սխալն էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի տասը օր էլ կգրենք էս թեմայում՝ մինչև Հավաքածուն սկսվի. բան չմնաց


Ասում խոսում ենք էլի Այվի ջան… շատ եք լուրջ ընդունում… բան ա ասում ենք, էլի… մյուս անգամ կգովամ սաղիդ, խոստանում եմ…

----------


## Դավիթ

> …միգուցե արժե՞ր մտնել էդ լաբիրինփոսը… կամ ասենք թեկուզ փողի տարբերակը… մարդուն բուժման համար փող ա պետք եղել, դիմել ա ախպորը, բայց չի ասել ինչի համար ա… ու մեծ գումար…


Ես կմտնեի, բայց համարյա Նաբոկովյան կստացվեր գործը:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ասում խոսում ենք էլի Այվի ջան… շատ եք լուրջ ընդունում… բան ա ասում ենք, էլի… մյուս անգամ կգովամ սաղիդ, խոստանում եմ…


Հա, Մեֆ ջան, մենք էլ ոչ ասում, ոչ խոսում ենք, դողացող մատներով կարմրած արցունքներն ենք սրբում՝ աղաչելով սրբերին, որ Մեֆը մեզ չքլնգի  :Jpit: 
Շատ-շատ լուրջ վիճակում ենք  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, բայց ո՞վ տենց բան ասեց: Ես էի գրել, որ ինձ համար կոնֆլիկտը երկրորդային էր, էն էլ արդեն ասեցի, որ դա իմ սխալն էր:


էսի մի հատ ուրիշ հնարք էր Այվի ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի հոպարի պատասխանը լսեի թե էդ ի՞նչ ա եղել որ լքել ա իրա սիրած՝ շատ սիրած ու պաշտած փոքրիկին… ոնց որ ասում են common lie to me… էդ հարցը ժարովնիկով հարված էր լինելու հոպարի գլխին էր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Մեֆ ջան, մենք էլ ոչ ասում, ոչ խոսում ենք, դողացող մատներով կարմրած արցունքներն ենք սրբում՝ աղաչելով սրբերին, որ Մեֆը մեզ չքլնգի 
> Շատ-շատ լուրջ վիճակում ենք


ես որ ասում եմ "ենք" ձեզ էլ ինկատի ունեմ… մենք բոլորս…

----------


## ivy

> էսի մի հատ ուրիշ հնարք էր Այվի ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի հոպարի պատասխանը լսեի թե էդ ի՞նչ ա եղել որ լքել ա իրա սիրած՝ շատ սիրած ու պաշտած փոքրիկին… ոնց որ ասում են common lie to me… էդ հարցը ժարովնիկով հարված էր լինելու հոպարի գլխին էր…


Մեֆ, հիմա ինձ թվում ա պիտի սկսվի էն մեր սիրած պահը՝ հոգեվերլուծությունը, ասա բժիշկ, մի խնայի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հիմա ինձ թվում ա պիտի սկսվի էն մեր սիրած պահը՝ հոգեվերլուծությունը, ասա բժիշկ, մի խնայի


մի ձուկ, մի մուկ որ ուտեք,
իսկույն ոտքի կկանգնեք…

…բայց եթե ազնիվ լինեմ ապա ոչ մեկիդ էլ իմ քոմենթները դուր չի եկել… ու դա շատ պարզ երևում ա…

----------


## ivy

> …բայց եթե ազնիվ լինեմ ապա ոչ մեկիդ էլ իմ քոմենթները դուր չի եկել… ու դա շատ պարզ երևում ա…


Քննադատություն ոչ մեկի դուրն էլ չի գալիս, Մեֆ, էդ տենց ա, բայց որ ասածիդ մեջ լիքը ճիշտ բան կար, էդ ես ընդունել եմ արդեն:
Ուղղակի զարմանալի ա, որ մենակ վատն ա հա աչքովդ ընկնում:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քննադատություն ոչ մեկի դուրն էլ չի գալիս, Մեֆ, էդ տենց ա, բայց որ ասածիդ մեջ լիքը ճիշտ բան կար, էդ ես ընդունել եմ արդեն:
> Ուղղակի զարմանալի ա, որ մենակ վատն ա հա աչքովդ ընկնում:


Այվի ջան, դուք բոլորդ էլ շատ լավ տիրապետում եք գրելու տեխնիկային, հակիճ ու դիպուկ… մտցնում եք պատմության մեջ ու իրական մթնոլորտ մտնում ա մարդու երակների մեջ, ուղղակի երբ որ ռաստ ես գալիս համակարգային շեղումներին (ստրուկտուրա, կարկաս, ողնաշար), քեզ մի անգամից ոնց որ պատմվածքից դուրս ա գցում… մի տեսակ կարդացողին դատողությունից դուրս են թողնում… հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ եմ ասում…

Այվի ջան, պարտավոր չեք սիրեք կամ համաձայնվեք, ես դրանից չեմ վիրավորվում… ինչքան հասկանում եմ էդքան էլ գրում եմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեյ ժող, երաժշտական դադար կամ զինադադար, կամ ավելի ճիտ երևի ավարտ…

----------

Sambitbaba (09.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր իրականում իրական դեպք էր, ոնց որ իրենք էդ պատմությանը ծանոթ լինեին, նկարագրեին, կետ առ կետ համարյա ոնց եղել էր, գրել էին, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ եթե կյանքն էդ սցենարն արդեն գրած տվել է, էլ ոչ մի բան չփոխեմ  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես մի սուրեր առաջարկություն ունեմ՝ դու ավարտի, թե չէ էս էլ արդեն երկրորդ դեպքն ա, որ եռյակի աշխատանքը ջուրն եմ քցում, ևս մեկ դեպք, ու Այվին ու Գալը հաստատ իրավունք կունենան իմ հետևից քիլլեր ուղարկել


Ալֆա ջան, եթե նույնիսկ բառ առ բառ իրական ա, տենց տող վերջում ավելացնելը պատմվածքի համը հանում ա: Հա, բոլորս էլ իրական կյանքից դեպքեր ենք վերցնում, մեր հերոսներից շատերն իրական կյանքում նախատիպեր ունեն, բայց դրա մասին պետք չի բարձրաձայնել, որովհետև գեղարվեստական գրականություն կարդացող մարդն իրականություն չի սիրում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու ա տենց, բայց չի սիրում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ, ապա ես էլ վերջերի հետ խնդիր ունեմ, նենց որ ինձ թույլ չեմ տա ավարտել  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մերսի, Տրիբուն ձյա, Մեֆի քլնգոցից հետո հենց էս կոմպլիմենտին էինք սպասում


Խնդրեմ ջան, ինչ ասեմ, իրոք ծերից ծեր կարդացի, ու նենց հավեսով էլ կարդացի: Մի պահ ուզում էի դաժե հուզվեի: 

Բայց դե սաղ սյուժեն, կռված ախպերներ, ութ տարի դիլխոր ման եկող բալիկ, ռակով հիվանդ հոպար, որը իտոգում քո պապան ա, ու վերջում փռթված երակներ .... սենց բան դաժե Բոմբեյում մինչև հիմա չեն հորինել: Ասեմ, մի հատ առանցքային կերպար էր պակասում ձեր պատմությանը - ինվալիդ տատին՝ կալյասկի մեջ, որը ամեն ինչ էն գլխից գիտեր, բայց մարդու չէր ասում, ու աղջկան իրա «պապայի» տեղը պիտի տատին բացահայտեր էտ ճշմարտությունը, աղջկան տար ոսկե խաչը, որը իրա իսկական հայրը քցել էր իրա վիզը ծնվելու օրը, ու փչեր վերջին շունչը:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), Mephistopheles (10.02.2013), Գալաթեա (10.02.2013), Ուլուանա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի, թեմայից դուրս: Impression-ից ինչ կա, ու՞ր ա կորել էտ աղջիկը:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի, թեմայից դուրս: Impression-ից ինչ կա, ու՞ր ա կորել էտ աղջիկը:


Ահագին ժամանակ է, ձեռի հետ ասաց հաջողություն ու գնաց: Ոչ ոք, կարծես, չնկատեց անգամ:
Ես էլ եմ կարոտել ու անհանգիստ եմ…

----------

Տրիբուն (10.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահագին ժամանակ է, ձեռի հետ ասաց հաջողություն ու գնաց: Ոչ ոք, կարծես, չնկատեց անգամ:
> Ես էլ եմ կարոտել ու անհանգիստ եմ…


Շատ համ ու հոտով բան կար էտ աղջկա մեջ, ու կարծեմ Ակումբի պապուս թվի անդամներից էր: Տենց վերցրեց ու գնա՞ց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարող ա՞ մի բան էն չենք ասել… կամ *չեմ* ասել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարող ա՞ մի բան էն չենք ասել… կամ *չեմ* ասել…


Չէ, Մեֆ: Հա, քննարկում էր, բայց հանգիստ պահ էր, կռիվ-դավի չկար… Կարծեմ, "Աշխարհի սկիզբը" մրցույթի քննարկումների վերջն էր:
Մի խոսքով, պետք է աղջկան հետ բերել: Իմփրեշնն Ակումբի դեմքերից մեկն է:

----------


## Alphaone

> Խնդրեմ ջան, ինչ ասեմ, իրոք ծերից ծեր կարդացի, ու նենց հավեսով էլ կարդացի: Մի պահ ուզում էի դաժե հուզվեի: 
> 
> Բայց դե սաղ սյուժեն, կռված ախպերներ, ութ տարի դիլխոր ման եկող բալիկ, ռակով հիվանդ հոպար, որը իտոգում քո պապան ա, ու վերջում փռթված երակներ .... սենց բան դաժե Բոմբեյում մինչև հիմա չեն հորինել: Ասեմ, մի հատ առանցքային կերպար էր պակասում ձեր պատմությանը - ինվալիդ տատին՝ կալյասկի մեջ, որը ամեն ինչ էն գլխից գիտեր, բայց մարդու չէր ասում, ու աղջկան իրա «պապայի» տեղը պիտի տատին բացահայտեր էտ ճշմարտությունը, աղջկան տար ոսկե խաչը, որը իրա իսկական հայրը քցել էր իրա վիզը ծնվելու օրը, ու փչեր վերջին շունչը:


Իբր քիչ եմ հարամել էրեխեքի գրածը, մի հատ էլ տատի ավելացնեի  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իբր քիչ եմ հարամել էրեխեքի գրածը, մի հատ էլ տատի ավելացնեի


Պռոստը տատին քիչ ա. ինվալիդ տատիա պետք, լավ կլինի համ էլ կույր: Որ դողացող ձեռքերով շոշափի աղջկա դեմքը, ցեպը խաչով քցի վիզը, ասի «Գ...յյ...եեե..վըը  ք.ք.ք.ոոոո պպպ...պպպաաա...պպպպան ա, պապաաաաա՜ն, պապաաաաա՜ն»: Ու մեռնի:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2013), Գալաթեա (10.02.2013), Դավիթ (10.02.2013), Ուլուանա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Պռոստը տատին քիչ ա. ինվալիդ տատիա պետք, լավ կլինի համ էլ կույր: Որ դողացող ձեռքերով շոշափի աղջկա դեմքը, ցեպը խաչով քցի վիզը, ասի «Գ...յյ...եեե..վըը  ք.ք.ք.ոոոո պպպ...պպպաաա...պպպպան ա, պապաաաաա՜ն, պապաաաաա՜ն»: Ու մեռնի:


 :LOL:  Մնաց հաջորդ անգամ, բայց էդ դեպքում պիտի պարզվի, որ տատին վհուկ էր, Գևը վհուկների որսորդ էր, չգիտեր, որ իր տատին վհուկ ա, էս աղջկան էլ մարդագայլ էր կծել, պիտի կեսգիշերին դրանցից դառնար, բայց ինքն ուզում էր վամպիր լիներ, դրա համար ինքնասպան եղավ: Ու մեկ էլ դա չպիտի գրեմ որպես համատեղ, քանի որ հետս գրողներն արդեն գլուխս կջարդեն  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2013), Գալաթեա (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խնդրեմ ջան, ինչ ասեմ, իրոք ծերից ծեր կարդացի, ու նենց հավեսով էլ կարդացի: Մի պահ ուզում էի դաժե հուզվեի: 
> 
> Բայց դե սաղ սյուժեն, կռված ախպերներ, ութ տարի դիլխոր ման եկող բալիկ, ռակով հիվանդ հոպար, որը իտոգում քո պապան ա, ու վերջում փռթված երակներ .... սենց բան դաժե Բոմբեյում մինչև հիմա չեն հորինել: Ասեմ, մի հատ առանցքային կերպար էր պակասում ձեր պատմությանը - ինվալիդ տատին՝ կալյասկի մեջ, որը ամեն ինչ էն գլխից գիտեր, բայց մարդու չէր ասում, ու աղջկան իրա «պապայի» տեղը պիտի տատին բացահայտեր էտ ճշմարտությունը, աղջկան տար ոսկե խաչը, որը իրա իսկական հայրը քցել էր իրա վիզը ծնվելու օրը, ու փչեր վերջին շունչը:





> Պռոստը տատին քիչ ա. ինվալիդ տատիա պետք, լավ կլինի համ էլ կույր: Որ դողացող ձեռքերով շոշափի աղջկա դեմքը, ցեպը խաչով քցի վիզը, ասի «Գ...յյ...եեե..վըը  ք.ք.ք.ոոոո պպպ...պպպաաա...պպպպան ա, պապաաաաա՜ն, պապաաաաա՜ն»: Ու մեռնի:


Դեմք ես բայց  :LOL: ։ Նենց պատկերավոր գրել ես, որ էն մեր մանկության մեքսիկական սերիալները միանգամից աչքիս առաջ եկան  :LOL: ։ Ու էդ պահին մի հատ էլ էն տրագիկ–դրամատիկ, կտրուկ «դը–դը–դը–ԴԸ՛Մ» երաժշտություններից ա միանում, չէ՞  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (10.02.2013), Տրիբուն (10.02.2013)

----------

